# Drag-Lo Kustomz Build Off



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

Ok, i know we had aready started a fourm for this, but this is a fresh start.
This Build Off is for DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ MEMBERS ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
This build off will start wednesday may 12th---to---monday july 12th.
Build anything kustom, as long as its kustom you can build it, also if you have somthing you have aready started on, you can finish it for this build off. No use to go out and buy a fresh model. so start posting up your builds, and good luck and lets have some fun with this, also i would like to see them DRAG-LO TAGs that we just got, used some where in your build. keep it simple, and keep it kustom.
GAME ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 10 2010, 03:47 PM~17444612
> *Ok, i know we had aready started a fourm for this, but this is a fresh start.
> This Build Off is for DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ MEMBERS ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> This build off will start wednesday may 12th---to---monday july 12th.
> ...



-----> -----> 


















Good luck fellas ,we'll be watching.


:biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is the ranger i had aready started for this build off, but i just got it painted so i thought i would post pic's of it. but i will be starting a new build for this build off.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx for startin the new thread Matt.
Trend don't be to sad.We'll be throwin up a open to all truck build off after we get done this one.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 10 2010, 02:47 PM~17444612
> *Ok, i know we had aready started a fourm for this, but this is a fresh start.
> This Build Off is for DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ MEMBERS ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> This build off will start wednesday may 12th---to---monday july 12th.
> ...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is a little somthing im going to call PROJECT OLD'SKOOL. im going back to my roots with this one. some of you old timers will remember building somthing like this back in the day, and i'm going to show some of you new guys some old skooling. :biggrin: 









i can't wait till wed,to get started on this. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 10 2010, 01:47 PM~17444612
> *Ok, i know we had aready started a fourm for this, but this is a fresh start.
> This Build Off is for DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ MEMBERS ONLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> This build off will start wednesday may 12th---to---monday july 12th.
> ...


okay im lost here, we had a DRAG-LO truck build off goin on, paused it to do the mini truckin build off and now it got changed to a kustoms build off?! :dunno: 
and BTW matt, i think u pissed off monica for a moment over there at MT with the round 3 thing?! :happysad: LOL less mad icons and bold letters next time maing!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

^^ same here...but either case it dont matter, mine is pretty much done.

yall keep in mind that im throwin a big ass fabricators buildoff up pretty soon..keep it in mind truck brothers. :biggrin:


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@May 10 2010, 06:29 PM~17445441
> *Thanx for startin the new thread Matt.
> Trend don't be to sad.We'll be throwin up a open to all truck build off after we get done this one.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

The build off hasn't really changed at all.Not everyone finished there builds.Those who put theres on hold can bring them back to the bench.For those of us who finished ours can bring a new build to the bench if they wish too.
Grim,oh yeah there will be a forum wide truck throw-down coming to this forum soon.


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

SWEET, I'm down for it when it starts. :biggrin:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Fawk i should have saved the pathfinder! O well ill have to dig the 4 door hilux back out :biggrin:


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

hell yeah!!! i get to finish my truck lol :cheesy:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

i'll be in that open one too


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 10 2010, 09:05 PM~17448522
> *^^ same here...but either case it dont matter, mine is pretty much done.
> 
> yall keep in mind that im throwin a big ass fabricators buildoff up pretty soon..keep it in mind truck brothers. :biggrin:
> *


this build off will end in 2 months--so if ya can wait till then i would join your build off, but i don't want to be building for 2 diff build offs at the same time.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 10 2010, 08:59 PM~17448432
> *okay im lost here, we had a DRAG-LO truck build off goin on, paused it to do the mini truckin build off and now it got changed to a kustoms build off?!  :dunno:
> and BTW matt, i think u pissed off monica for a moment over there at MT with the round 3 thing?!  :happysad: LOL less mad icons and bold letters next time maing!
> *


lol it's ok hock, i thing it worked it self out. just wanted the winners of that round to get there 15min's of fame. but it's all good now.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 11 2010, 04:49 AM~17451600
> *this build off will end in 2 months--so if ya can wait till then i would join your build off, but i don't want to be building for 2 diff build offs at the same time.
> *



that should be cool, i gotta get Bad Medicine finished, 2 months should take more than enough time to get R dun. :biggrin: besides this fab buildoff may be one that takes 3-4 months.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

THE BUILD OFF STARTS TODAY-SO START POSTING UP WHAT YOUR BUILDING FOR THIS, REMEMBER KEEP IT KUSTOM.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 12 2010, 04:52 AM~17463243
> *THE BUILD OFF STARTS TODAY-SO START POSTING UP WHAT YOUR BUILDING FOR THIS, REMEMBER KEEP IT KUSTOM.
> *


will do, but time 4 bed, more tomorrow!


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 12 2010, 08:13 PM~17471619
> *will do, but time 4 bed, more tomorrow!
> *


not for me! lol. heres what im working with. im rocking that drag lo kustomz decal on the window, thanks to 06150xlt for the hookup! need to go get more building supplies though.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats lookin bad as hell bro! lovin the wide whites!!


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 12 2010, 08:53 PM~17472215
> *thats lookin bad as hell bro! lovin the wide whites!!
> *


thanks man


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

so far we only have 3 people post up anything, how many people are in this club,,COME ON NOW CLUB---THIS IS OUR CHANCE TO SHOW LAYITLOW WHAT DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ IS ALL ABOUT, this club has not been together very long, and this is our 1st build off. so i want to see EVERY member in on this. i understand that some may not beable to becaues of some GOOD reason, BUT i would like to see a FULL CLUB SUPPORT on this build off. so come on post up somthing and lets have some fun. MODEL CAR CLUBS ARE ALL ABOUT BUILDING SO LETS BUILD.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 13 2010, 12:24 PM~17478480
> *so far we only have 3 people post up anything, how many people are in this club,,COME ON NOW CLUB---THIS IS OUR CHANCE TO SHOW LAYITLOW WHAT DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ IS ALL ABOUT, this club has not been together very long, and this is our 1st build off. so i want to see EVERY member in on this. i understand that some may not beable to becaues of some GOOD reason, BUT i would like to see a FULL CLUB SUPPORT on this build off. so come on post up somthing and lets have some fun. MODEL CAR CLUBS ARE ALL ABOUT BUILDING SO LETS BUILD.
> *


 :yes: atleast some mock ups


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

I have no time to build right now, I'm working way too freekin much...but I'm tryin


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@May 13 2010, 04:09 PM~17480027
> *:yes: atleast some mock ups
> *


 :yes:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sdkid_@May 13 2010, 03:09 PM~17480027
> *:yes: atleast some mock ups
> *


ok, heres what i had going, an '81 720 (says the copyright on the instructions), that i flattened out the bed sides like the 85 1/2. scratch frame and its gettin a nissan 350 Z drive train and interior! :biggrin: 








































i had planned using VW wheels, but Nate boycotted em and sent me some chrome rollers! heres the body shaved up with my natester garage freebies!
























and the frame about done


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 13 2010, 07:59 PM~17482640
> *ok, heres what i had going, an '81 720 (says the copyright on the instructions), that i flattened out the bed sides like the 85 1/2. scratch frame and its gettin a nissan 350 Z drive train and interior!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :wow: :0 damn


----------



## coleman9219 (Apr 10, 2010)

WOW guys very niceee! wish i was in this car club haha :cheesy:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Here's what I'm bringin' back out for the remainder of this build off.








Gotta finish the frame,build a new trans tunnel,build the sub-box and paint everything.


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

got some good shit up in here guys.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

allrite glad to see some people jump on board with this. now we got a build off going.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 14 2010, 02:52 AM~17486836
> *allrite glad to see some people jump on board with this. now we got a build off going.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lower_case_j (May 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 13 2010, 08:59 PM~17482640
> *ok, heres what i had going, an '81 720 (says the copyright on the instructions), that i flattened out the bed sides like the 85 1/2. scratch frame and its gettin a nissan 350 Z drive train and interior!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: i'm gonna get some ideas for my kingcab 720... 

i really need to find a STOCK grille and bumper for it though


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@May 13 2010, 09:38 PM~17484500
> *Here's what I'm bringin' back out for the remainder of this build off.
> 
> 
> ...


damnit if i wasnt about to pull out my F-250 and do up somethin like that. Lookin good...finish this one!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lower_case_j_@May 15 2010, 08:19 PM~17501456
> *:biggrin: i'm gonna get some ideas for my kingcab 720...
> 
> i really need to find a STOCK grille and bumper for it though
> *


i might not use either one of mine... i shaved my corners and plan for a phantom grill, and im goin with a pathfinder bumper..... u got any wheels 2 trade for a grill and bumper for a 720?!


----------



## lower_case_j (May 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 16 2010, 03:38 AM~17503901
> *i might not use either one of mine... i shaved my corners and plan for a phantom grill, and im goin with a pathfinder bumper..... u got any wheels 2 trade for a grill and bumper for a 720?!
> *


honestly, no... i'm just getting started, i have no parts box to speak of lol... i have a set of escalades w/o tires, but i really want to use those on my 620... i have 2 sets on the way, and i ordered them for the 720 and the blazer... is it the chrome bumper/grille?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

how's everyone doing on there build, any progress yet, i need to get some progress pic's up soon.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lower_case_j_@May 16 2010, 02:39 AM~17504017
> *honestly, no... i'm just getting started, i have no parts box to speak of lol... i have a set of escalades w/o tires, but i really want to use those on my 620... i have 2 sets on the way, and i ordered them for the 720 and the blazer... is it the chrome bumper/grille?
> *


ill look again, im pretty sure the grill was chrome, but i think the chrome on the bumper was flaked,so took it off to panit and mold it to the body, but then i decided to use a pathfinder bumper cuzz i had a toyota bumper 4 the pathfinder. are ur escalade wheels the stock wheels or the chrome 20's?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 19 2010, 04:49 AM~17537819
> *how's everyone doing on there build, any progress yet, i need to get some progress pic's up soon.
> *


i got a lil done, but nothin spectacular to post yet..... any one else? :dunno:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 19 2010, 05:31 PM~17543995
> *i got a lil done, but nothin spectacular to post yet..... any one else?  :dunno:
> *


nope. i messed up my tubbed out bed. i used shitty ass for sale signs. they were too thin and started to wobble and crack. got pissed and ripped it out.


----------



## lower_case_j (May 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@May 19 2010, 07:29 PM~17543979
> *ill look again, im pretty sure the grill was chrome, but i think the chrome on the bumper was flaked,so took it off to panit and mold it to the body, but then i decided to use a pathfinder bumper cuzz i had a toyota bumper 4 the pathfinder. are ur escalade wheels the stock wheels or the chrome 20's?
> *


they're the stock wheels... just need some lo-pros, all i have is big ass truck tires, and these pegasus 18's that don't fit. i found a stock bumper in the 720 kit, but it's all painted... wonder if i could send it and the grille off to be alclad'd and blackwashed?


----------



## customforlife (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 19 2010, 05:49 AM~17537819
> *how's everyone doing on there build, any progress yet, i need to get some progress pic's up soon.
> *


  not good for me so much crap is going on right now i havnt touched my model yet


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I've got nothin done yet.I just finished my '53 so I can focus on the collector again.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

anything new yet guys?! im finishin mud work, gettin ready for at least a base! :uh:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

this is the slowest moving buildoff...no progress guys? whats the holdup..or lack of build here? Was lookin foward to some builds...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@May 24 2010, 08:21 PM~17592786
> *this is the slowest moving buildoff...no progress guys?  whats the holdup..or lack of build here?  Was lookin foward to some builds...
> *


hey brian back the fuck off and jus wait :biggrin: -- were comin along-- jus a lot of other build offs goin on and i think most of us r close 2 a finish with what we had before, jus tryin 2 finish with goodies goin for now, and we got almost a month left! so kick back relax and "if we build it they will come"!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im begin to wander sometimes....


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

i need motivation. all my builds look like caca to me.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

as soon as i get the primer working rite, i will get some update pic's posted up soon.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well i got the primer onit. molded in the roll pan, still working on rims and tires, i don't know if im going to use these, but i might use them, just to give it that old skool feel.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks sick matt


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 27 2010, 04:26 AM~17619420
> *well i got the primer onit. molded in the roll pan, still working on rims and tires, i don't know if im going to use these, but i might use them, just to give it that old skool feel.
> 
> 
> ...


is that ass end gonna come down?! cuzz that front end iz where it needs 2 be! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 27 2010, 06:26 AM~17619420
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looks good !


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Heres the progress on my build.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@May 27 2010, 08:28 AM~17620222
> *Heres the progress on my build.
> 
> 
> ...


love those wheels.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

the dato looks sick!! 

cant wait to see everyone finished builds.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@May 27 2010, 07:28 AM~17620222
> *Heres the progress on my build.
> 
> 
> ...


Badass bro, your getting the hang of frame building  :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx guys.
Wes,I'm slowly building my ability to do frames.Patience is a huge factor in creating the links and all the supports.The frame is in its first stage of prime.Gotta sand out some inperfections then reprime it.


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@May 27 2010, 03:08 PM~17624292
> *Thanx guys.
> Wes,I'm slowly building my ability to do frames.Patience is a huge factor in creating the links and all the supports.The frame is in its first stage of prime.Gotta sand out some inperfections then reprime it.
> *


Yea making those links and stuff is a patience tester lol. Keep it going bro


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

the frame looks awesome. it's going to be a bad ass dually when done.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:dunno: anyone got any progress? i started again, but then got into the 4 FUN build off! lol when the deadline 4 this again?!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

:cheesy: :cheesy: 
This build started on wednesday may 12th---to---monday july 12th.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@May 31 2010, 04:27 AM~17652007
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> This build started on wednesday may 12th---to---monday july 12th.
> *


 :wow: oh shit! i thought it was the end of july!!!! off 2 the lab!


----------



## Trent Goodwin (Mar 25, 2010)

I would jump in on this, but im doing alot of traveling this month and next for work.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

that cool trent, maybe jump in on the next one, just keep on the look out for when we do another one.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

so whats the progress on this one...??


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 6 2010, 08:38 AM~17708114
> *so whats the progress on this one...??
> *


slowly but surely!! lol i got goin a lil again, but im finishin up the fun build off, then i should be on my 720 in full force!! :uh:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I've got the frame and engine painted.I'm assembling the motor now.Will have pics soon.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

any updates on this yet. i have not been working on mine as much as i need to be. i have been so busy putting on a car show with my 1:1 car club. but that show is over, so now back to building.


----------



## lower_case_j (May 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jun 6 2010, 08:41 PM~17711289
> *slowly but surely!! lol i got goin a lil again, but im finishin up the fun build off, then i should be on my 720 in full force!!  :uh:
> *


i wanna see what you do w/your 720...is it the yellow king cab kit too?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lower_case_j_@Jun 14 2010, 06:51 AM~17780519
> *i wanna see what you do w/your 720...is it the yellow king cab kit too?
> *


no its the standard cab but it is casted in yellow


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

here's some reference pics 4 yah bro


----------



## lower_case_j (May 10, 2010)

oh that's sick....


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

is anyone still in on this build off, or do we need to stop it and come back to it later, let me know who all is in on this.
i want a roll call on all the builders in on this build off, so i know what to do. thanks.

1.chevyguy97


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

is anyone still in on this build off? or do we need to stop it and come back to it later, let me know who all is in on this.
i want a roll call on all the builders in on this build off, so i know what to do. thanks.

1.chevyguy97


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm still in.My net connection was down for a few days.I'm just waiting on a part to show up.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

is anyone still in on this build off? or do we need to stop it and come back to it later, let me know who all is in on this.
i want a roll call on all the builders in on this build off, so i know what to do. thanks.

1.chevyguy97
2. hocknberry

man im close now! i honestly down know if a pause would be in need or not, although i did just jump in a build off with slammed! :uh: :biggrin: who else is still goin?!


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

im still in just waiting for some time to come...


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

1.chevyguy97
2. hocknberry
3.Aces'N'Eights


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by airbrushmaster_@Jun 17 2010, 07:06 PM~17819292
> *im still in just waiting for some time to come...
> *


i think thats the problem matt is tryin 2 state here?! TIME... do we have it 2 make it in time?!
MATT--- dead line is when again?!

maybe a pause isnt a bad idea.....again! :uh: but id like 2 see everyone in the build finish!! roll call guyz!! who's still in this build off?! :0


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

july 12th is the end date. so we only have 3 people in on this build off?
ok, so here is what im going to do. i say we give everyone in this club a deadline. everybody in the club must build somthing kustom by OCTOBER 1st. ALSO i want to see a roll call of all members that are in this club. i want to see EVERYONE BUILD SOMTHING KUSTOM. this is a model car club so i want to see EVERYONE build a model by OCTOBER 1st. when you get somthing built post up the pic. this is not a contest, this is a build off to show what DRAG-LO KUSTOMS is all about. All members pleaze put your name on this list so i know who all the members are.

1.Aces'N'Eights
2.chevyguy97
3.hocknberry


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

is everyone good with this.LMK


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

any response to keeping the build off going untill oct.1st.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jun 25 2010, 04:57 AM~17883393
> *any response to keeping the build off going untill oct.1st.
> *


I'm going to need more time to finish mine.Got a baby due any day now.October 1 sounds good.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jun 25 2010, 04:57 AM~17883393
> *any response to keeping the build off going untill oct.1st.
> *



:yes: and i'll be back in it (i hope)


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jun 25 2010, 07:28 PM~17888739
> *:yes: and i'll be back in it (i hope)
> *


Hey Nate got the seat yesterday.Thanx bro now I can build the buckets.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Jun 25 2010, 07:56 PM~17888874
> *Hey Nate got the seat yesterday.Thanx bro now I can build the buckets.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

GREAT SO EVERY ONE IN THE CLUB HAS UNTILL OCT.1st TO BUILD SOMTHING KUSTOM. when you get somthing built, post up pic's of it in here. thanks. i will be building a couple of diff models for this and other build off's.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

not much from me, but anyone else yet? :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 1 2010, 06:55 PM~17939621
> *not much from me, but anyone else yet?  :biggrin:
> *


Same here.The body is painted.But haven't had much time for anything else.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

just got the body out of the pond... I'll try to get it done :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is what im kinda working on for this build off now. i put project old skool on the back burner for now. this is going to be a model of my 1:1, i have always wanted to build an x-cab S-10 model, to look like my 1:1, and now is the time for it. i already added the x-cab to a syclone 1/20th scale model.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

and this is were im at on it now. im still doing body work, i want the body to be perfect, so im going to keep on keeping on, untill it's perfect.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jul 2 2010, 07:02 AM~17943339
> *and this is were im at on it now. im still doing body work, i want the body to be perfect, so im going to keep on keeping on, untill it's perfect.
> 
> 
> ...


looks good! heres mine i did...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=17828792


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

nice! s-10


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is what my 1:1 looks like right now, im working on bagging it and getting it back on the road, and these are the 20"s i just got off of E-bay for it.
hope to have it bagged and road ready in the next couple of weeks. (i hope) :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jul 3 2010, 06:37 PM~17954994
> *this is what my 1:1 looks like right now, im working on bagging it and getting it back on the road, and these are the 20"s i just got off of E-bay for it.
> hope to have it bagged and road ready in the next couple of weeks. (i hope) :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: looks like.....u got betty boop seat covers on ur dime?! WTF?! :biggrin: happy bagging 2 yah!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 3 2010, 10:34 PM~17955953
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow: looks like.....u got betty boop seat covers on ur dime?! WTF?!  :biggrin: happy bagging 2 yah!
> *


betty boop seat covers????? WTF are you talking about, the seat covers that are in the truck, are some black ones with a chrome skull with flame around it.
here is a pic of them. but they won't be in there much longer, im having the factory seats recovered soon.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jul 4 2010, 05:20 AM~17957268
> *betty boop seat covers????? WTF are you talking about, the seat covers that are in the truck, are some black ones with a chrome skull with flame around it.
> here is a pic of them. but they won't be in there much longer, im having the factory seats recovered soon.
> 
> ...


ok good ! woooo!... look at ur pic, they look pink on the flame part and i dont know why... but it looked like betty boops fucked up fro and face in the middle?! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

lol, only u would know what betty boop seat covers look like. lol
:machinegun: betty boop


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jul 5 2010, 05:27 AM~17962613
> *lol, only u would know what betty boop seat covers look like. lol
> :machinegun: betty boop
> *


and why's that fucker!!  
ok actually yah, cuzz the wife's mom is a betty boop freak! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

lol :biggrin: :thumbsup: :rofl: :yes: :rimshot:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

a little update on my model, i got some primer onit, but i can see that i still got some body work to do, but all in time.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jul 6 2010, 08:49 PM~17977037
> *a little update on my model, i got some primer onit, but i can see that i still got some body work to do, but all in time.
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good.... :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

got the bed all finished up, tubs, shaved the tailgate/roll pan, tail lights. still tring to come up with colors, i like colbalt blue, but i don't know what color i want to put it with. any help??? would be great. :biggrin: i want to too tone it but not sure of the other color, but this is where im at onit for now, going to start the frame soon.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jul 17 2010, 07:07 AM~18067444
> *got the bed all finished up, tubs, shaved the tailgate/roll pan, tail lights. still tring to come up with colors, i like colbalt blue, but i don't know what color i want to put it with. any help??? would be great. :biggrin:  i want to too tone it but not sure of the other color, but this is where im at onit for now, going to start the frame soon.
> 
> 
> ...



VERY nice work bro! 

How about a silver base the Kandy Cobalt blue on the top and Kandy Oriental Blue below the belt line. Then maybe a black pinstripe to separate the two-tone?

Just a thought.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

a blue two tone???
maybe.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

I would like to know how many members this club still has, caues there is a build off going on and i have had NO one enter it, i know HOCK is in on this build off, but for now he is working on another project at this time, we have untill OCT. 1st to finish a build off, THIS IS THE FIRST BUILD OFF OF DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ. and still i have not one single member in on it but me and hock. SO I WANT A ROLL CALL OF ALL DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ MEMBERS!!!!!!!!!!! also i would like to see some kind of posting or somthing outa this club. is any one still alive in this club. 

1.CHEVYGUY97/ V.P. of DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

1.CHEVYGUY97/ V.P. of DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ 
2.hocknberry 


and i think aces was in and nate already finished his green pathfinder for this if i'm not mistaken?!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 19 2010, 07:31 PM~18086155
> *1.CHEVYGUY97/ V.P. of DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ
> 2.hocknberry
> and i think aces was in and nate already finished his green pathfinder for this if i'm not mistaken?!
> *


well that means there is only 4 of us in on this, and i know we have alot more members then that. :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jul 17 2010, 12:07 PM~18067444
> *got the bed all finished up, tubs, shaved the tailgate/roll pan, tail lights. still tring to come up with colors, i like colbalt blue, but i don't know what color i want to put it with. any help??? would be great. :biggrin:  i want to too tone it but not sure of the other color, but this is where im at onit for now, going to start the frame soon.
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks, still gota ways to go, but im getting there slowly


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That truck is lookin good Matt.... 

And I agree even if Im not a part of this anymore, those that chose to be a part of drag-lo should at least make an effort to take part in your first build off.... Im really pissed at the fact that Matt has to keep coming back to find that no one has even taken time to post that they are still a part of this... Get your shit together and start posting something....


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 19 2010, 08:29 PM~18086933
> *That truck is lookin good Matt....
> 
> And I agree even if Im not a part of this anymore, those that chose to be a part of drag-lo should at least make an effort to take part in your first build off.... Im really pissed at the fact that Matt has to keep coming back to find that no one has even taken time to post that they are still a part of this... Get your shit together and start posting something....
> *


CHURCH!!!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jul 19 2010, 07:30 PM~18086958
> *CHURCH!!!!
> *


 :scrutinize:  WTF does that mean there matt?!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 19 2010, 10:29 PM~18086933
> *That truck is lookin good Matt....
> 
> And I agree even if Im not a part of this anymore, those that chose to be a part of drag-lo should at least make an effort to take part in your first build off.... Im really pissed at the fact that Matt has to keep coming back to find that no one has even taken time to post that they are still a part of this... Get your shit together and start posting something....
> *




amen!

matt took over drag lo and i think is doin a great job of tryin to get the guys off there asses, but no one seems to have the desire to post for some reason, i know we all have our lives to deal with, but come on guys.............. get back the drag lo that use to get down on some shit!


and this excludes hock  because hes building atleast


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 19 2010, 07:42 PM~18087132
> *amen!
> 
> matt took over drag lo and i think is doin a great job of tryin to get the guys off there asses, but no one seems to have the desire to post for some reason, i know we all have our lives to deal with, but come on guys.............. get back the drag lo that use to get down on some shit!
> ...


lol... aces was throwin down and nate finished a green pathfinder for this if im thinkin right?!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 19 2010, 10:59 PM~18087391
> *lol... aces was throwin down and nate finished a green pathfinder for this if im thinkin right?!
> *





i know and im not gettin on anyone .............. but i just wanna see this thread blowin up like it use to ya know  


time to start recruting i guess :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 19 2010, 08:41 PM~18087114
> *:scrutinize:   WTF does that mean there matt?!
> *


CHURCH--that's what X says on pimp my ride, when some one says somthing that needs to be said. lol


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 19 2010, 09:06 PM~18087490
> *i know and im not gettin on anyone .............. but i just wanna see this thread blowin up like it use to ya know
> time to start recruting i guess :biggrin:
> *



maybe your rite, it might be time to go out and get some new members in this club.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jul 20 2010, 07:19 AM~18090333
> *maybe your rite, it might be time to go out and get some new members in this club.
> *





it always worked for dynasty


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

NEW members, hell where would i get some of those, any new people on LAYITLOW.lol


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jul 20 2010, 07:57 AM~18090400
> *NEW members, hell where would i get some of those, any new people on LAYITLOW.lol
> *


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

My bad on not posting progress.Been busy with the new little one.But I have some progress.Built a set of buckets thanx to Nate.








Got a little bit of painting done.Mainly the cab and hood.
















I have to build a new intake.That will be this weeks project.The reason for the new intake is there isn't enough clearence under the hood to try and run the stock one.


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 19 2010, 08:59 PM~18087391
> *lol... aces was throwin down and nate finished a green pathfinder for this if im thinkin right?!
> *


I started the 4 door hilux and changed my my mind to the Pathfound...but I still have enoung time, so i might bring back out the hilux and try to finish it


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

man the builds look awesome guys, that dually frame is sick man. great work guys, keep it up.
DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ-----doing it big.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

chevy...the one way i brought in new guys when i was in an office seat...LOL..was step out of the LIL box..and search elsewhere.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 20 2010, 11:14 PM~18097576
> *chevy...the one way i brought in new guys when i was in an office seat...LOL..was step out of the LIL box..and search elsewhere.
> *


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

some sick builds lovin the frame work on the dually and the path finder is nice


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 20 2010, 09:14 PM~18097576
> *chevy...the one way i brought in new guys when i was in an office seat...LOL..was step out of the LIL box..and search elsewhere.
> *


thanks for the input, if ya gotem send me some web sites i should check out and do some recuriting on.
thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

nope..thats all you bro.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well thanks anyway. lol :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is the list for members to sign up on. thanks.
1.CHEVYGUY97/ V.P. of DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ 
2.hocknberry


----------



## Twisted Toyz (Jul 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jul 20 2010, 09:05 PM~18098098
> *this is the list for members to sign up on. thanks.
> 1.CHEVYGUY97/ V.P. of DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ
> 2.hocknberry
> *


3. Twisted Toyz


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jul 20 2010, 10:05 PM~18098098
> *this is the list for members to sign up on. thanks.
> 1.CHEVYGUY97/ V.P. of DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ
> 2.hocknberry
> *


what r we signing up 4? I'm lost in all this crapola


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I think Matt is saying if youre still in Drag-Lo then sign the roster...

Matt is looking to recruit some members so those that are interested in being in drag-lo should PM him about it...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

this is the list for members to sign up on. thanks.
1.CHEVYGUY97/ V.P. of DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ 
2.hocknberry
3. Twisted Toyz
4. Scur-rape-init


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Jul 20 2010, 11:16 PM~18098894
> *what r we signing up 4? I'm lost in all this crapola
> *


i want all new and old members to put there names on the list, so that i know who is in drag-lo. it's a roll call, :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is the list for members to sign up on. thanks.
1.CHEVYGUY97/ V.P. of DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ 
2.hocknberry
3. Twisted Toyz
4. Scur-rape-init


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

this is the list for members to sign up on. thanks.
1.CHEVYGUY97/ V.P. of DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ 
2.hocknberry
3. Twisted Toyz
4. Scur-rape-init
5.Aces'N'Eights/ Prez of DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

that dually is lookin sick the frame looks badass


----------



## gagers16 (Nov 27, 2009)

this is the list for members to sign up on. thanks.
1.CHEVYGUY97/ V.P. of DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ 
2.hocknberry
3. Twisted Toyz
4. Scur-rape-init
5.Aces'N'Eights/ Prez of DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ
6.gagers16


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

this is the list for members to sign up on. thanks.
1.CHEVYGUY97/ V.P. of DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ 
2.hocknberry
3. Twisted Toyz
4. Scur-rape-init
5.Aces'N'Eights/ Prez of DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ
6.gagers16
7. 06150XLT


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Can I get in on the build off?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

MAKEIN SOME MOVES AROUND HERE REAL SOON FELLAS  


GONNA GET THIS SHIT UP AN RUNNIN THE WAY IT USE TO BE RUN


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 21 2010, 08:25 AM~18100897
> *that dually is lookin sick the frame looks badass
> *


Thanx bro I appreciate it.
Scur-rape-init feel free to jump in and build.
And Jeff we're about to get this thread poppin like we used to.Also to all of the DYNASTY/DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ family feel free to jumpin on our build off.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright fellas... Jeff is right... Some moves are happenin here...
Im back and no plans on leaving... Lets get this club up and runnning again like it was before....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0 Thanks Aces. 

Welcome back Wonderbread!!

Ok, Im in with this!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

seems like im back too...lets do this shit man!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

IM OUT, good luck with that club, i hope it happens for ya, i have realy liked being a part of DRAG-LO, but i am going to be just a DYNASTY M.C.C. member only.
so GOOD LUCK with the club.
chevyguy.
glad your back james. now this club can be right again.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is the list for members to sign up on. thanks.

2.hocknberry
3. Twisted Toyz
4. Scur-rape-init
5.Aces'N'Eights/ Prez of DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ
6.gagers16
7. 06150XLT


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

hmmmm kinda on the fence here whats the "changes" and "new things happening"


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

just some old faces that started the club is back in it..


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 22 2010, 01:14 PM~18112590
> *just some old faces that started the club is back in it..
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shit, how long was this buildoff for ? i got some fun time while im doin this raggety ass 59 :uh: ...


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 22 2010, 08:26 PM~18116815
> *shit, how long was this buildoff for ?  i got some fun time while im doin this raggety ass 59 :uh: ...
> *


It is extended to October 1.So we got lots of time to finish our builds.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hmmm...i might be able to swing something in here


----------



## gagers16 (Nov 27, 2009)

ima try and get to hobby town usa sometime and hopefully ill have to time to join this buildoff


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, thats a stop i gotta make tomorrow, and the train hobby store to get my styrene stock for my 4X4 frame


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well i finally manage to snag some pics of what im working on for this buildoff.

Before i do, i had to literally go in debt to get the supplies for just the undersides :wow: :uh: ..and its just barely started. Theres one gear & caster set from a M1A1 Abrams tank, including the tracks itself, i scratchbuilt the extended arm for the lower casters to sit and act as a rolling unit to the tracks. The gears i had to buy 2 kits for, you only get 2 per kit..i need 4.. :angry: but anyways.. deed done and im glad i went in debt for it.

I found fender flares this afternoon that fit a 90's chevy in the newer USA1 kit, i also added a 99 chevy front clip to the older chvy body w/o cutting the fenders...and added a P/E fire demon grille just for shits & giggles. :biggrin: 
And while i was goin thru the parts boxes, i found a racerback from a 93 F-150 kit, cut it in half glued it back together & molded it to the bed....

this was yesterdays pics, i had to redo the sitting position of the casters, they were too far in & need to be center of the gear rim above it..

























this is todays load of pics...with all the above mods, including shaved doors, 'gate, lights..the norm shit ya see from me  :biggrin: 









































































goin for broke...and still havent got a name for it.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Brian that is sik bro.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

a good name for this one is "money gone" :biggrin: loks killer!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i think after this one, i may have topped myself as far as doin seriously out there shit. Im tryin to tone down..and look at what i do..lol :biggrin: guess when ya dream big..ya just gotta go after it sometimes.

Oh, forgot to mention the engine..im still lookin. The 454 big block thats in the USA1 kit..geez its smaller than a small block 327..so im tryin to find somethin a lil bigger. Ive already tried stuffing a 359 pete engine...way out of scale period! Would olike to go diesel but its gotta be smaller than 1/25 maybe 1/35? If the petes a 1/24 and it looks like a 1/20.. :happysad: 

So thats where im at on that..it may get a ross gibson, depends on $$


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 26 2010, 07:49 PM~18147833
> *well i finally manage to snag some pics of what im working on for this buildoff.
> 
> 
> ...


Thats crazy :wow: :wow: Cant wait to see it finished.


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 26 2010, 07:49 PM~18147833
> *well i finally manage to snag some pics of what im working on for this buildoff.
> 
> Before i do, i had to literally go in debt to get the supplies for just the undersides :wow:  :uh: ..and its just barely started.  Theres one gear & caster set from a M1A1 Abrams tank, including the tracks itself, i scratchbuilt the extended arm for the lower casters to sit and act as a rolling unit to the tracks.  The gears i had to buy 2 kits for, you only get 2 per kit..i need 4.. :angry:  but anyways.. deed done and im glad i went in debt for it.
> ...


Truck sorcery, that what it is..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn..the hype didnt have much to say... :biggrin: 

thanks for the comments guys..its has a long ways to go, but give it time..

oh and by the way, Discovery channel has this retarded show Ultimate Car Buildioff, dont know if anyones watchin this goofy ass show..but last night they did trucks with tracks...pretty good ideas....just thought that was a lil weird or coincidence for me...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 27 2010, 12:34 PM~18154196
> *damn..the hype didnt have much to say... :biggrin:
> 
> thanks for the comments guys..its has a long ways to go, but give it time..
> ...


i saw it i never realized how eazy it would be to actually make one like that lol


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

woowww thats is bad great work bro


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Hope to have some progress pics of the Van tonight


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 27 2010, 01:34 PM~18154196
> *damn..the hype didnt have much to say... :biggrin:
> 
> thanks for the comments guys..its has a long ways to go, but give it time..
> ...


i saw it, then today you got pic's of your truck with tracks. i thought the show was kinda bad ass. i have been wanting to put tracks all the way around like you did, but could not find any tracks that look rite, but now that you got yours going, it looks bad ass, i might try to build one if i can find that tank.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 26 2010, 08:49 PM~18147833
> *well i finally manage to snag some pics of what im working on for this buildoff.
> 
> Before i do, i had to literally go in debt to get the supplies for just the undersides :wow:  :uh: ..and its just barely started.  Theres one gear & caster set from a M1A1 Abrams tank, including the tracks itself, i scratchbuilt the extended arm for the lower casters to sit and act as a rolling unit to the tracks.  The gears i had to buy 2 kits for, you only get 2 per kit..i need 4.. :angry:  but anyways.. deed done and im glad i went in debt for it.
> ...


thats bad azz.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Didnt get much done tonight cause work is just backing me up and I am tryin to unwind a little, but I got the frame all cut up and started workin on the front airbag set up. Gonna notch the frame tomorrow hopefully and then it's on to the body work so I can get rid of this purple color that has invaded some of my builds lately....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats lookin cool, what do you use for your *bags*?


And nothing over here, wiring up a 454 for the track thing. Leaning towards *MONEY PIT*


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 27 2010, 11:19 PM~18159055
> *thats lookin cool, what do you use for your *bags*?
> And nothing over here, wiring up a 454 for the track thing.  Leaning towards *MONEY PIT*
> *



It's a secret, but I will send you some if you want. I got TOOOO many as it is. :biggrin:

OR I can pm you where I pick my shit up at and you can do them yourself....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

either way will work..


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

this is the list for members to sign up on. thanks.
1.chevyguy97
2.hocknberry
3. Twisted Toyz
4. Scur-rape-init
5.Aces'N'Eights/ V.P. of DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ
6.gagers16
7. 06150XLT


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

First i want to say SORRY to my club bro's, for jumping ship so fast, i have talked to james, and i am back on board, and will do my best to help keep this club afloat.
i had some time to think and i like this club, and like being init. with that being said, here is were i'm at on my frame for my S-10. This is just a rough outline of the frame for now. still got a long ways to go. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

good to see ya cooled off matt


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 28 2010, 06:46 AM~18161844
> *  good to see ya cooled off matt
> *


thanks man, just had to get my head back on straight. ya know how it is, change is good, and this is a good change for the club.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jul 28 2010, 06:46 AM~18161844
> *  good to see ya cooled off matt
> *


X2.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Jul 28 2010, 09:15 AM~18161920
> *thanks man, just had to get my head back on straight. ya know how it is, change is good, and this is a good change for the club.
> *





 GOOD WAY OF THINKIN


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

this is the list for members to sign up on. thanks.
1.chevyguy97
2.hocknberry
3. Twisted Toyz
4. Scur-rape-init
5.Aces'N'Eights/ V.P. of DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ
6.gagers16
7. 06150XLT
8. Darkside Customs / Drag-Lo President


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

this is the list for members to sign up on. thanks.
1.chevyguy97
2.hocknberry
3. Twisted Toyz
4. Scur-rape-init
5.Aces'N'Eights/ V.P. of DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ
6.gagers16
7. 06150XLT
8. Darkside Customs / Drag-Lo President 
9.kykustoms


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright, so I got some work goin here today.... Ill post some pics up in a bit.... wanna get a few more things done before I do post...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

this is the list for members to sign up on. thanks.
1.chevyguy97
2.hocknberry
3. Twisted Toyz
4. Scur-rape-init
5.Aces'N'Eights/ V.P. of DRAG-LO KUSTOMZ
6.gagers16
7. 06150XLT
8. Darkside Customs / Drag-Lo President 
9.kykustoms
10.SlammdSonoma


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

nothing from the Hack Shack tonight. I cut out a piece on the frame & added a longer piece & Z'd it so the front would ride even. Thats the starting process of the ladderbar setup.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, I been doing some stuff today...
Pulled out a 'yota and this is what I got so far... and a start of a frame as well...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

now thats just badass James.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Brian... I got a few more things up my sleeve for this... Gonna start making my door jambs and door panels now...


----------



## FrameDragger (Mar 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 28 2010, 08:25 PM~18168825
> *Well, I been doing some stuff today...
> Pulled out a 'yota and this is what I got so far... and a start of a frame as well...
> 
> ...


Looks good bro


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookz good James.
I've got nuthin to report from my bench.Fitted the new door panels and cut the kit seat locator out and the tunnel.Hopefully get something done tonight.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas... Got one door panel started... in rough form, but you kinda get the idea...
Hope to have the other one done tomorrow after work.... Then I can start doing some filling and shaping of the door panel...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 29 2010, 03:01 AM~18171299
> *Thanks fellas... Got one door panel started... in rough form, but you kinda get the idea...
> Hope to have the other one done tomorrow after work.... Then I can start doing some filling and shaping of the door panel...
> 
> ...




:wow:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

killer yota james, i likes the door panels


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

nice ass panels... maybe this one will get done? :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn lookin sick james those panels have a nice design and the frame is off to a good start


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

lookin good in here guys!! well, my phone line was dead yesterday and i couldnt get on the comp. so i said fuck it! table time!! i wanna smash the shit out of the 70 impala im building, cuz its back in the dip!  so i jumped on my 720 before i did something bad!! got the frame and engine painted, and some of the interior painted...... im jus gettin home from work and had to check threads like im a junkie!! lol, ill post up pics in a bit!!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

ok so here what i got goin again so far, nuthin huge but its something in paint and not in the dip!!  no clear yet! and it just happens i have red and grey, so club colors this will go! 
































and i just noticed a cowl hood may be needed?! :happysad:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 30 2010, 09:00 PM~18189068
> *ok so here what i got goin again so far, nuthin huge but its something in paint and not in the dip!!   no clear yet! and it just happens i have red and grey, so club colors this will go!
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good Hock!


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

its a start to get re-started i guess! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jul 30 2010, 09:08 PM~18189110
> * its a start to get re-started i guess!  :biggrin:
> *



You're a badass builder, so Im sure it will turn out sick as usual


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin sick hock frame looks good in red is that a 350z motor?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Jul 30 2010, 06:22 PM~18189164
> *lookin sick hock frame looks good in red is that a 350z motor?
> *


thanks SCUR-RAPE!!

yes KY it is a 350Z, and i will compliment the 350z motor with the full interior and the right hand drive! it was a bitch to make it fit, but its in and almost done!! i dont think the door panels will work, but ill try?! i was gonna use the rear axel, but it didnt fit, so it went to my dime in the mini truckin build off! so im off to make more one off shit to make it right!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas, and yes Brian, this fucker is gonna get done...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got the other side done... decided to change it up a little bit... Still gonna do some more stuff to these panels...


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

shit looks smooth J


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro.... Easier than I thought it was gonna be...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good nice work...thats off a 57 ford tail light?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Jake... Got the speaker pods and the speakers from the uptown charger kit... just cut the pods off the interior piece..


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

o damn they look just like the taillight things on the 57 ford kit...might have to see if i can find some in the parts lol


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

them mini's are lookn good guys, keep it up.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well here is where I am at with mine... A late start today and didnt do much, not sure if I will in fact use the motor, but it does look pretty bad ass in there...
Not one to cut corners and Im not, but decided to save a little time and use the kit frame for a start, and just add to it... Removed the engine and the other shit that was in the way....


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 2 2010, 10:16 PM~18212480
> *Well here is where I am at with mine... A late start today and didnt do much, not sure if I will in fact use the motor, but it does look pretty bad ass in there...
> Not one to cut corners and Im not, but decided to save a little time and use the kit frame for a start, and just add to it... Removed the engine and the other shit that was in the way....
> 
> ...


SWEET! Thats alot of motor for that little truck! I'd love to take that one down the strip a few times. :thumbsup:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

LOT of motor for sure! Looks bad ass though James.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

it looks like that gold yota that was in minitruckin.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

been doing some work on my S-10, this is what i got done on the rear, i made the rear suspension moveable, i'm not done yet, but this is it, now i'm working on the front, hope to have it done soon. :biggrin:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good nice work on the setup


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas... Still not sure if I wanna use that motor or not... 
Matt, youre doin some killer work bro.... Looks sick...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 2 2010, 09:16 PM~18212480
> *Well here is where I am at with mine... A late start today and didnt do much, not sure if I will in fact use the motor, but it does look pretty bad ass in there...
> Not one to cut corners and Im not, but decided to save a little time and use the kit frame for a start, and just add to it... Removed the engine and the other shit that was in the way....
> 
> ...


that looks sick i always liked big supercharged motors stickin out of little mini trucks :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Jake...
Here is where I need some help...
Do the cylinders mount on top of the axle or in front or how the hell do I do this one....


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 3 2010, 01:35 PM~18217244
> *Thanks Jake...
> Here is where I need some help...
> Do the cylinders mount on top of the axle or in front or how the hell do I do this one....
> ...


you can mount them on top or in front of the axle, top is probley better.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Matt... thought so, just wanted to make sure...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Found alot of kick ass ideas in here.... also kind of a blast from the past with alot of these trucks...
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=358919&st=0


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 3 2010, 01:40 PM~18217275
> *Thanks Matt... thought so, just wanted to make sure...
> *


no prob. hope it work out for ya. lookn good so far.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Matt... Im hopin so too.... Ill have some pics up in a bit... just tryin to get some work done to the bed floor and tubs...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

nice builds guys..... james...is that the yota u needed the engine for? i got the frame and engine cleared on the 720 so i plan on getting the engine together, then i gotta figure out some more scratch built suspention goodies! as long as paint works with me, it should be a nice simple clean job!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shit i take a weekend off from modeling altogether and yall be puttin in some work...

gonna have to dust off the trax trux and get my ass busy


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 3 2010, 07:32 PM~18221024
> *shit i take a weekend off from modeling altogether and yall be puttin in some work...
> 
> gonna have to dust off the trax trux and get my ass busy
> *


yezsir!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hock, yea, this was what I was gonna use the motor for... but now youve convinced me to use something else...
Here is where I am at with mine so far... Got the bed floor started and gonna work on the wheel tubs next...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 3 2010, 08:06 PM~18221390
> *Hock, yea, this was what I was gonna use the motor for... but now youve convinced me to use something else...
> Here is where I am at with mine so far... Got the bed floor started and gonna work on the wheel tubs next...
> 
> ...


fuck yah bro, yur on it!! but a mini truck with "regular doors" EWWWW!! :biggrin: 
J/P do it up!! u find a d50 then to use?! either way, ill peice up the 720 4 banger! :biggrin: maybe a 720 4 banger with the D-50 turbo?!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro... Yea, I got a spare d 50 motor.. well you know, send that 4 banger my way... Ill do some shit with it...No streetraceking crap either... lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 3 2010, 08:18 PM~18221515
> *Thanks bro... Yea, I got a spare d 50 motor.. well you know, send that 4 banger my way... Ill do some shit with it...No streetraceking crap either... lol
> *


 :biggrin: SOLD!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Kool... Thanks dawg...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

damn james lookin good i like the notch plates with the cylinders pokin threw


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Jake... Just tryin to do my best with this one...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i nead to get my courier back out for this build off maby i can figure out wtf i wanna do with the front lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You really should get that one goin again... I wondered what happened with it..


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea i filled the lights in and got stumped on what to do...i thought since the shape ressembles a 60s mustang maby do something like that or maby a new mustang front conversion...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

yota's coming along nicley james. the set up in the bed looks good.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Aug 4 2010, 07:43 AM~18224652
> *yota's coming along nicley james. the set up in the bed looks good.
> *


x2!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks fellas...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i got some work done on the front end, the movable suspension is coming along, still got some work to do, but it does raise up, and it gets some good lift tooo.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That looks real good Matt....

Got my motor mounts started, and the tranny crossmember as well...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

that's the motor your using in the yota??
looks kinda small. i liked the big block much better, but this motor is ok to.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Aug 4 2010, 11:38 AM~18227125
> *that's the motor your using in the yota??
> looks kinda small. i liked the big block much better, but this motor is ok to.
> *


Yea... Decided to go with this one instead... Gonna start messing with some other small stuff for the frame and then Im gonna shoot it in primer to see what needs to be cleaned up...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 4 2010, 11:40 AM~18227146
> *Yea... Decided to go with this one instead... Gonna start messing with some other small stuff for the frame and then Im gonna shoot it in primer to see what needs to be cleaned up...
> *


i like it! not a typical V8 mini, and it'll look even better when u get it together......  :biggrin: dont want to spoil it for you cuz i dont know what you had planned on actually doing......BTW... i peiced together the 720 engine, its all there! not much to it buts its complete, with chrome even!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yea bro.... Thats cool...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 4 2010, 08:30 PM~18230566
> *Hell yea bro.... Thats cool...
> *


x2!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Aug 3 2010, 12:34 PM~18217231
> *that looks sick i always liked big supercharged motors stickin out of little mini trucks  :wow:
> *


X2


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

way to go wonderbread..you be tryin! :biggrin: hahhahaha 

naa, seriously hittin target there son! looks good from this side of the states anyways


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 4 2010, 07:27 PM~18231106
> *way to go wonderbread..you be tryin! :biggrin:  hahhahaha
> 
> naa, seriously hittin target there son!  looks good from this side of the states anyways
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Thanks bro... :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin good bros.I should have some progress soon.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Aug 5 2010, 01:27 AM~18232772
> *Lookin good bros.I should have some progress soon.
> *



x2


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

no progress here..just not feeling like modeling this week..too damn hot to even attempt screwing with it

hopin this weekend ill get inspired to work on some resin casting...semi rims are being asked about again.. :biggrin: and possibly some ladderbar work on the traxster


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

errmmm, scratch that idea. Did get shit done though. The traxster is being put on hold til i can get a grip on as far as the underside will be built..total headache and no time to deal with it!!

On the other hand, i did cut some shit up, the scylone kit was asking to be built..soo....
















What?? no scyclone front end...








lost the top to??...








goin phantom grille

















































plans of right now is : phantom grille up front, keeping all body lines, doors shaved cowl is being saved, saving the tail lights, all the rear is molded as one piece. Still not sure if im gonna open the doors as of yet..since there isnt much to hold it together then. :happysad:  :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

will also be trying to do this as a simple build..think jeff's tryin to see if i can even do one..K.I.S.S. Keep It Simple Stupid :biggrin: 
















:biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Brian.... Both those are gonna be bad ass bro...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats what im hoping for james. Wanna do a few old touches to the stepside, like ive done to the other stepside..so i can show em together this year at the show. Maybe do this one in a bright yellow & white..or something.  color is still whatever at this point.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 6 2010, 08:55 PM~18249090
> *errmmm, scratch that idea.  Did get shit done though.  The traxster is being put on hold til i can get a grip on as far as the underside will be built..total headache and no time to deal with it!!
> 
> On the other hand, i did cut some shit up, the scylone kit was asking to be built..soo....
> ...


lookin good, but its just a dime now with out the body kit, so you better use that turbo v6!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

oh believe me, that IS the plan, as well as the entire drivetrain for it, if i can deal with it...all wrapped around a new built frame...ought to be fun :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 6 2010, 09:29 PM~18249320
> *oh believe me, that IS the plan, as well as the entire drivetrain for it, if i can deal with it...all wrapped around a new built frame...ought to be fun :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: our build off is goin down in flames huh?! :happysad: i cant get the fuckin primer 2 strip!! WTF?! its in dot3 brake fluid, stripped fine before, but now...only the base coats!!! primer is holdin like a champ for like 2 fuckin weeks already!! i got a medium tooth brush my dad said should work, but im worried about scratchin up the plastic now?! i got the 70 and my 1/32 vert 59 sittin in dip with superman primer! its even krylon primer?!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

them trucks are lookn good brian. keep up the good work on them.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Aug 7 2010, 06:06 AM~18250736
> *them trucks are lookn good brian. keep up the good work on them.
> *



Builds are lookin' good fellas !


----------



## gagers16 (Nov 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 6 2010, 08:55 PM~18249090
> *errmmm, scratch that idea.  Did get shit done though.  The traxster is being put on hold til i can get a grip on as far as the underside will be built..total headache and no time to deal with it!!
> 
> On the other hand, i did cut some shit up, the scylone kit was asking to be built..soo....
> ...


sickk cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

lookin good brian nice start on both but imo the syclone would look better with a diff rollpan...and shave those rear steps on the stepside since u didnt on the other and u raised the fenders it would flow alot better imo lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

haha..just beggin me to do get rid of the step aren't ya? still dont know if im gonna do that or not..
i did however to get 2 days worth of work made up since the computer was acting up and not letting me on.

I made a phantom grille for the s-15, changed out the front lower airdam with something more period based. And i also opened the doors, which broke the truck in 3 seperate places. Thats fixed, the next harder part is geting the syclone engine & transfer case to fit...HAHAHA 

got up pics shortly.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

here ya go. I liked how james' doors looked in normal form, so i followed suit with my s-15, plus im doin this as a old skool/new school in one box build. the old skool part is mostly the body, with the way im wanting it to look, the new school part is the frame, and all the under workings that make it as low as possible.  
Also front air dam i found thru diggin thru my parts boxes..its from the 3N1 s-10 lowrider kit, i cut it down & molded it in place.

























































next is starting the frame, cuz i gotta figure out how in the hell im getting all that engine in it :wow: ...with out the frame, i cant see what type of super-sized cowl ill be goin with. Also gotta work on figuring out the transfer case housing & my floor design :uh: :happysad: ...this may be a tricky lil build :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

looks good, that grille looks like an old skool tube grille.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 7 2010, 12:42 AM~18249402
> *:biggrin: our build off is goin down in flames huh?!  :happysad: i cant get the fuckin primer 2 strip!! WTF?! its in dot3 brake fluid, stripped fine before, but now...only the base coats!!! primer is holdin like a champ for like 2 fuckin weeks already!! i got a medium tooth brush my dad said should work, but im worried about scratchin up the plastic now?! i got the 70 and my 1/32 vert 59 sittin in dip with superman primer! its even krylon primer?!
> *





take it out .................. wash it up....................... and wetsand that primer!


its not gonna come completely off, so dont waste your time, just wetsand it and re prime it............. lightly


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 8 2010, 08:15 AM~18256292
> *here ya go.  I liked how james' doors looked in normal form, so i followed suit with my s-15, plus im doin this as a old skool/new school in one box build.  the old skool part is mostly the body, with the way im wanting it to look, the new school part is the frame, and all the under workings that make it as low as possible.
> Also front air dam i found thru diggin thru my parts boxes..its from the 3N1 s-10 lowrider kit, i cut it down & molded it in place.
> 
> ...


This is looking bad ass bro... Great work you have done on the grill


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 8 2010, 09:03 AM~18256477
> *take it out .................. wash it up....................... and wetsand that primer!
> its not gonna come completely off, so dont waste your time, just wetsand it and re prime it............. lightly
> *


ok ill try it, but not a single spot has come off yet jeffy?!!  

bri... whats up with the dime grills? resin re-do's and the chrome one of mine and jeffs 1/24?! dont foget about those goodies! :biggrin: u still want me to take a shot at choppin that 1/24 to a true 1/24? im gearin up for the frame one the club build... and if i cant get this 70 straightened out, in swappin over to the ugly duckling 67 body!  :happysad: :biggrin: if that coo with you?! im hell bent on makin this fuckin 70 work for me already!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KYKUSTOMZ
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:      :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :wow: :wow: :wow:   :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 9 2010, 06:48 PM~18269069
> *ok ill try it, but not a single spot has come off yet jeffy?!!
> 
> bri... whats up with the dime grills? resin re-do's and the chrome one of mine and jeffs 1/24?! dont foget about those goodies!  :biggrin: u still want me to take a shot at choppin that 1/24 to a true 1/24? im gearin up for the frame one the club build... and if i cant get this 70 straightened out, in swappin over to the ugly duckling 67 body!    :happysad:  :biggrin: if that coo with you?! im hell bent on makin this fuckin 70 work for me already!!
> *



i havent forgotten bout the dime clips, been low on funds actually but will get it sent your way shortly so you can figure it out. Jefs clip is here as well, havent dealt with it but will this week.  

and my 59 hasnt been touched in all fairness..since the dip of yours i put mine on hold, well that & fitment problems


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Aug 10 2010, 05:19 AM~18272969
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY KYKUSTOMZ
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:            :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:      :biggrin:
> *


NO SHIT!!!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAKE!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

how is everyone coming on there builds. im a little behind on mine. lol
but it's coming along. (slowly) lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I havent done shit with mine in a week.... yall know I cant keep still with one thing, Ill go crazy... I did get a car painted though...


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

The Collector has my frustration level at its limit right now.So it is back in its box for a little while.But it will be back and completed before the end date.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn, everyone havin problems... im working on a complicated ass hinging setup for normal swinging doors :uh: :uh: the first one got thrown across my small shop last night..so round 2 of it tonight. Before i did that i literally had to rebreak the truck completely in half for the driver side door to line up right...no worries, it lines up fine now.

Also gonna be lookin for a different dash i think, since the syclone/s-10 dash is a lil on the blah side.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 10 2010, 02:18 PM~18276561
> *i havent forgotten bout the dime clips, been low on funds actually but will get it sent your way shortly so you can figure it out.  Jefs clip is here as well, havent dealt with it but will this week.
> 
> and my 59 hasnt been touched in all fairness..since the dip of yours i put mine on hold, well that & fitment problems
> *


 :biggrin: coo so i say fuck a dead line and build em up then?!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, screw a deadline..

the s-10's back in the box in pieces..dont even ask! Since im building grimreaper a frame, im stayin with my stepside build, then i can build two frames and let him decide which one he wants.

As of right now, the bed is almost ready for primer, but may add caddy lights to it for a different direction. Wheels, are the exact same set that Bad Mojo has except these are completely chrome...i may go for a different set but we'll see.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 12 2010, 01:50 PM~18294170
> *yeah, screw a deadline..
> 
> the s-10's back in the box in pieces..dont even ask!  Since im building grimreaper a frame, im stayin with my stepside build, then i can build two frames and let him decide which one he wants.
> ...


ok so fuck it, build as we go and we'll just light a new fire under our asses when we post....i got it out of the dip again, and its almost saturday!! LOL


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lmao..bring it on dip....well i wouldve said shit but i like too much to call ya a dipshit. :biggrin:  

i looked at mine, really hate taking that fucker apart! but i know i gotta finish it up, i mean damn..its the closest of all of mine to be even remotely close to done.

And heres what im workin with other than the 59. Will be building two frame, one of which is goin to PA..and not to Jeff either :0  :biggrin: 

Last night i cut the inners out of a 90's chevy grille...also tryin out rims

















































so with seeing a 90's chevy stepside rollin down the freeway last weekend done up in the 90's fashion of a full phantom grille...yanno i had to... in the middle of the frille i added aluminum rod to stiffen the entire grille up and to extend it out for the look im goin for.  

























i need some P/E billet that fits now :happysad:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 12 2010, 08:11 PM~18297449
> *lmao..bring it on dip....well i wouldve said shit but i like too much to call ya a dipshit. :biggrin:
> 
> i looked at mine, really hate taking that fucker apart!  but i know i gotta finish it up, i mean damn..its the closest of all of mine to be even remotely close to done.
> ...


k, so post as we go, and the new CK is lookin good, hell yah on the phantom!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, cant say i saw that done to this style truck... i need more of those damn grilles tho, got a few more ideas for that...'sides i have a longbed standard cab pro street CK im doin up after this one. think i may do one of each type i can...which means since ive done one stepside i need to do a ext cab version...

next time


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

hay slammd i like these wheels onit. :biggrin:


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

lookin good ....now finish this 1


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah slammd, you got to many projects going at one time. lol, but i know how it is. lol but its going to look bad ass when done, but i see the dually trax truck in the back ground, i can't wait till ya get that all finished up, it's going to be one bad ass truck.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Aug 13 2010, 07:03 AM~18300369
> *
> 
> 
> ...












look real close..they're the same ones, just in black


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

too many projects? guys, have you ever know me not to finish one..at least 2 a year? lol its cool and yeah i got a few too many goin on, but ill suffice.  
These CK trucks are just...well, a badass truck to build hands down, easy to mod and fab shit for. And im not even a chevy fan, i cant stand em..but these year and the 99+ year trucks are just cool in my book.

And dont get pissed but i started yet another one...this ones a personal challenge :wow: should be a quicky build but very detailed as for whom challenged it upon me to do that!  :biggrin: 

Callin' it PlumBad goin plum crazy purple & black.  
these first few pics are straight out of the box with mild modding of the rear inner fender

















and after molding the front & rear bumpers to it..its got a good start now.


















oh, if your wanting the extreme version of this, check my garage out. PlumBadd is gonna be built soon.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i like those body style chevys, and i like what your doing to the challenger, the black rims look rite onit. can't wait to see it finished in a couple of years. lol J/K.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

jokes..ya got jokes. Im gonna surprise all of ya.. this one may be done by the end of the week...how's about that? lol. This is just a stress reliever build, its goin together quite well, doin it up all dodge colors. Working with the interior as of these pics

































and a chrome one...likin black a ton better.

















engine is totally built, hemi orange block, metallic black with a dullcoat on the heads, manifold etc, diamond dust for the aluminum look. Was gonna add engine wires but considering its a new hemi..means its gotta have coil packs...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

lookin goood bri.... but please tell me you had some chicks in ur man cave with that corona LIGHT bottle in the back round!! :0 if u drank that BS u have oficially grown a vagina!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

ride coming out clean keep up the good work and keep them pics coming.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Aug 15 2010, 07:32 PM~18316881
> *lookin goood bri.... but please tell me you had some chicks in ur man cave with that corona LIGHT bottle in the back round!!  :0 if u drank that BS u have oficially grown a vagina!!  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Nice work on the projects you got going Brian... Which one is for the build off now?!?! LOL


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry+Aug 15 2010, 07:32 PM~18316881-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


umm, not sure lol. Still aiming for the truck to be the buildoff vehicle. Just wanted to show Jeff that i can do a clean *uncut* car for a change. :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

the challenger is on hold for a minute, gotta get some colors for it to finish it up :0 :biggrin: 

so while thats on hold, i got back on the truck build, which i have two different 90 chevy stepside kits, and one came with shit for an engine, but the other is a beast..both 454's but just different year moldings i guess? Anyways, mines gonna be running a 454 with a tunnel ram holding two carbs, not sure ill be adding the scoop, since ill be building a cowl for it. Heres now she sits as of now









































before & after pics, added the rollpan & the license plate in the tailgate..for that 90'sish style.  Thinkin paints gonna be a blue/white or blue/sliver...but not sure yet. Frames gotta be built first.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

got just a little update on my S-10, got started on the floor, and got the motor mounts mocked up. just wanted to show that i am working onit. LOL :biggrin: 











that's stepside is coming along slammd. lookn good.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks, and not bad yourself. At least youve gotten as far as the frame... i think ill be starting 1 of 2 tonight, seeing that i dont have nearly enuf square stock to get a good square laid out.  ah well, also gotta get some smaller round for the second frame.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well im not too far behind now. popped out a frame in 90's style. Criticize the size of the tubing, but even back then that was waaay ahead of its time to even show up with a custom frame no matter what size it was. Anyways, while comin back in the house, came up with the name for it. *Bad Attitude*. Cuz since i put the cowl hood on, like it got some Christine power goin on. Have a look

























also while i was building this, i wanted to see how far i could go w/o hitting the ground...this would be less than an 1" i think.

























and the frame
















i still gotta add gussets up front to the round tubing, and a bar that'll run across the front for other things to come.

comments welcome.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin sik bros. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gagers16 (Nov 27, 2009)

well i decided to tear up the 99 silverado prerunner and turn it into a single cab with an impala grill and lights and a 49 ford coupe motor :biggrin: or chevy nova motor also shaving everything
BEFORE:








AFTER:








AND COULDNT DECIDE WHICH RIMS
















thanks for looking


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looking good fellas.... Been pretty busy with work. Got a new job yesterday that I start on the 13th of september. Doin the same thing Im doin now, but just for a different company, with better benefits, and less working hours!! :biggrin: So that should mean more time to build!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Aug 19 2010, 05:06 AM~18350521
> *Looking good fellas....  Been pretty busy with work. Got a new job yesterday that I start on the 13th of september. Doin the same thing Im doin now, but just for a different company, with better benefits, and less working hours!! :biggrin: So that should mean more time to build!!! :biggrin:
> *



That's good news bro ! Good luck homie .


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks Tone! I hope to have good fortunes with it... Hope that I can work my way outta debt as soon as I can.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

sounds good man..now go build sumthin!! :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 19 2010, 07:14 PM~18355272
> *sounds good man..now go build sumthin!! :biggrin:
> *



:0 I have been building.... Oh wait, I take that back, I've been tearin apart rather :biggrin: Hey did you ever get those bags Brian?


Started cuttin out the doors, and hood. Not sure if Im going to open up the side door or not..... I want to make a slider like they should be, but I've looked at this thing from so many angles, and just cant seem to figure it out..... 










Also I wont be able to drag frame on the front, but my rear bumper sure as hell is going to!! :biggrin: Tried a little more on how to get the suspension to fit with these tires.... just small stuff today, but more to come soon!


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

looking good as... are those black beads that you are using for airbags on the van?

cheers


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by [LOWEMO]_@Aug 19 2010, 10:50 PM~18357005
> *looking good as... are those black beads that you are using for airbags on the van?
> 
> cheers
> *



:yes:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Aug 19 2010, 06:59 PM~18356572
> *:0  I have been building.... Oh wait, I take that back, I've been tearin apart rather :biggrin: Hey did you ever get those bags Brian?
> Started cuttin out the doors, and hood. Not sure if Im going to open up the side door or not..... I want to make a slider like they should be, but I've looked at this thing from so many angles, and just cant seem to figure it out.....
> 
> ...


no havent gotten anything..was wandering if ya sent em yet....hmm.

And you can get that van to lay out up front, but its tough to get anything over a stock wheel/tire setup for it to work. I did the same thing with the lil red power wagon, it lays out, but its a bitch!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

You guys are doing some killer work... wish I had more done on mine... I did get my frame painted, but I havent posted pics yet...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i have not got to much done on my S-10 yet, i ran outa styrene, does anyone know where i can buy more styrene sheets online, a web site i can go to and get some, my hobby shop was out, and so am i, so i need to buy some. thanks.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 21 2010, 01:29 AM~18367641
> *You guys are doing some killer work... wish I had more done on mine... I did get my frame painted, but I havent posted pics yet...
> *


x2 MY 720 is in the making!! frame painted, no clear, body in white :uh: :happysad: primer!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Aug 21 2010, 04:09 AM~18367886
> *i have not got to much done on my S-10 yet, i ran outa styrene, does anyone know where i can buy more styrene sheets online, a web site i can go to and get some, my hobby shop was out, and so am i, so i need to buy some. thanks.
> *


getcha some for sale signs..cheaper than shipping. As for me, not much done for me, see a lil bit of a miss on the rear notch i have on my truck..so may fix it into something else. Been in the process of finishing the challenger.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

good idea, thanks for the tip slammd, never thought of using 4-sale signs.

well be doing some work on my S-10, a little more body work, and got the driver door cut open, now gota jam and hinge it. but all in time.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

get them signs from walmart matt.... nice and cheap and perfect styrene


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah i went and got one, there a little thinner then what i been using, but they will work for some stuff im doing now.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, i dont use em much myself. 

tonight im working on 454, gonna attempt detailing it up with plumbed carbs, and whatever else i can figure out to do with these beads. :biggrin: 

oh, also, got a chevy grille and a Magna Boss Supercharged Ford Promod from Rick over at scaledreams...goin all out on a pro mod :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well that thiner stuff worked great on the console and speaker box.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

glad that worked out!

on my end, i changed out the rear notches with curved notches, so they lay lower in the bed part. used 1/4" round tubing lined with hollow copper tubing so the plastic will not move back outt place once bent, also gusseted the front...then went about detailing the shiit out of the 454, fuel lines, wired, gotta do the water lines thats whenever the radiator comes in play  

also, side note..Challenger is almost done.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 23 2010, 08:33 PM~18388357
> *glad that worked out!
> 
> on my end, i changed out the rear notches with curved notches, so they lay lower in the bed part.  used 1/4" round tubing lined with hollow copper tubing so the plastic will not move back outt place once bent, also gusseted the front...then went about detailing the shiit out of the 454, fuel lines, wired, gotta do the water lines thats whenever the radiator comes in play
> ...



lol don't talk shit with out a pic. lol :biggrin: 
post up some pic's of that shit. :wow:


----------



## gagers16 (Nov 27, 2009)

got some work done. i shaved off all the prerunner fenders and put bondo on them i also got the lights and grill started along with the front bumper smooth now


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

lookn good man, that's going to be bad ass when finished. keep up the great work.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

we gotta get teach ya that less bondo is better! Zap a gap and kicker will be your best friend once ya realize its potential.


----------



## gagers16 (Nov 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 23 2010, 07:46 PM~18388494
> *we gotta get teach ya that less bondo is better!  Zap a gap and kicker will be your best friend once ya realize its potential.
> *


were would i go about getting these things and whats the difference


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

zap a gap & kicker can be bought at hobbytown, hobby lobby..not sure if michaels has it or not.

zap a gap is superglue, which its not like the normal type superglue ya get from walmart..its a lil bit tougher, and when kicker/accelerator is applied to it, it dries in 2-3 seconds, making the wait time go down quite a bit.

bondo will eventually crack right out of whatever crack, hole, etc ya put it in no matter what ya do. I use contour putty cuz it dries quicker and sands really smooth, others on here use tamiya putty or others. Also using the zap a gap in holes or cracks works better than bondo or putty does anyday, cuz it sands just as well. Ive filled holes up to 3/16" wide with zap-a-gap and its fine.
heres a good example of how well it works...the fender where its clear, it zap-a-gap..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

anyways, new shit from me for the buildoff... wired & plumbed part of the 454 for the moment, gonna run a electric fuel pump down under the cab on the frame somewhere. I used the bead trick, this is with glass beads giving an anodized look i think.
















i also changed up my notches, i wasnt happy with how tall they were and that they were off by about 1/8"...enuf to screw up an entire rearend (no **** shit) so this is what i did instead...very low profile.
















same tubing as whats up front, has copper tubing inside for strength and also makes it so the plastic tubing wont buckle 








also waiting on the billet phantom grille from our buddy rick @ scale dreams. :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

This is looking bad ass B!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 24 2010, 10:22 PM~18398127
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice !!!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

that motor is clean slammd.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

just exactly what i was aiming for...a lot of detail and cleanliness. gotta do that to the outside now.  

and thanks for the compliments guys. Got my billet grille in from Rick today..so bare with me on pics of it. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

got it hinged, and built a console and speaker box, and got it all in primer.
still got some jamming left to do, and build some door panels. :biggrin:


----------



## gagers16 (Nov 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 24 2010, 01:28 PM~18394468
> *zap a gap & kicker can be bought at hobbytown, hobby lobby..not sure if michaels has it or not.
> 
> zap a gap is superglue, which its not like the normal type superglue ya get from walmart..its a lil bit tougher, and when kicker/accelerator is applied to it, it dries in 2-3 seconds, making the wait time go down quite a bit.
> ...


alriight ill have to get some of the zap a gap next time i make my way to the hobby store but it looks like it would work alot better


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Aug 25 2010, 08:23 PM~18405799
> *got it hinged, and built a console and speaker box, and got it all in primer.
> still got some jamming left to do, and build some door panels. :biggrin:
> 
> ...



:wow: This is BAD as phawk Matt.... Is this a 1/20?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah it's a 1/20th, syclone


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks good brother! :thumbsup: I would like to build a 1:1 like that.... :uh: I had one, but plans never went accordingly..... so I sold it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shit i thought it was the 1/24 scale..in any case its lookin smooth as hell. I wanted to open the doors on the stepside..but i been thru that hell once already! :biggrin: 

Whats colors lookin like?


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Aug 25 2010, 07:25 PM~18406399
> *Looks good brother! :thumbsup: I would like to build a 1:1 like that.... :uh: I had one, but plans never went accordingly..... so I sold it.
> *


this is a scale model of my 1:1, i love the old body S-10's, i should have mine bagged soon, (as soon as my bro gets the welding done) lol
and on the colors i'm still not sure yet. i'm thinking just colbalt blue. i want to paint my real one black, but i live on a gravel road, and we all know how black is going to look after a little while, driving it up and down a gravel road. so im just going with colbalt blue. :happysad:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

http://www.lowdowncreations.proboards.com/...ead=1131&page=1
ya'll jump over to this and vote on model of the month, we have some club members models in on this, so go vote.
thanks.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

nota whole lot from me out at the shop. wired up the alternator on the 454, put on power steering pump as well as the steering linkage on for a mockup..all of that will be plumbed up as well once its painted and DONE


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

WHO is all still in on this??? show some pic's of your builds.
OCT.1st is the dead line, and im hoping i make it. lol


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

got some work done on the inside of my S-10. built a console, and started on the door panels, i don't know about these seats yet, but i'm thinking of using them. :happysad: also got the speakers into the box. still got some trim work left todo, and figure out how to keep the suspension up when i raise it up. any thoughts u have on what i need to build that will keep the suspension up when i raise it up, will be of great help, please include a pic of it if ya can. thanks.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thats lookin bad as hell Matt. As far as suspension type stuff, i try to keep my wire and tubing as tight as i can (no ****--gutterminded fucks :biggrin: ), not all of mine stay up but thats where the tire comes into play..see how much grip ya get with a dunlop


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

And i have done nothing on mine yet, gotta get some 5 min. epoxy for the MAS billet grille. Work on placement of the bags, build the front suspension (non moving), paint it 57 chevy turquoise with white pearl effects..somethin very 90"ish.
Gotta buy the brake calipers that fit the 11" aluminum vented discs i got for it...just the normal work down on a stepside.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

did add an alternator wire as well as other parts to the whole pulley setup, and will be wiring the power steering pump up to the steering linkage...the yellow thing


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: He said tubing.....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

as i said..gutterminded fuckers...we know which one he is...lol :biggrin: 

gonna apply turquoise to the hood & tailgate, to see if im feelin that.. if not, may go with 50"s aqua..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

and yeah im feeling it! enuf that went ahead & painted the cab too. :0 I also had some turquoise flocking layin around, so did up the floor in that. :biggrin:
just starting with the hood, tailgate
























seats are from syclone kit

















gotta get the bed straightened out, put tail lights on the rollpan etc.. then paint on it


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Seems like a couple of us are changing our builds for the build off.... Im thinking since there aint a whole lot of time left then Im gonna change mine up too... lol.... indecisive, I know, but thats just how I am.... Working on the 49 Ford right now to get er done and then off to look in the stash for something to pull out and work on for this... 
That truck is comin out sick Brian...


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 29 2010, 02:54 PM~18433690
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is lookin' real good homie !!!!!!!!!!!!!
The color is gonna be kool too.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

damn slammd that color is sick, and damn u got that body slick as hell. great job onit. can't wait to see it all in color.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, and to think i got another color to lay down, and possibly foil as part of the trim between colors....i got it invisioned in my damn head..i just need to get it on the truck now!

and thanks for the comments guys, means a lot! At least that im goin in the right direction anyways..lol


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 29 2010, 07:58 PM~18436514
> *yeah, and to think i got another color to lay down, and possibly foil as part of the trim between colors....i got it invisioned in my damn head..i just need to get it on the truck now!
> 
> and thanks for the comments guys, means a lot!  At least that im goin in the right direction anyways..lol
> *


hell yah... im likin that color for sure!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright, Its time to quit pissin around....
Im ready to finish this build off now fo sho....
you guys ready for it??

An old project I had started, and threw on the back burner and then stripped.... 


















Now Im not the only one doing a van in this build off....
Gonna start the frame here shortly....


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 30 2010, 08:46 PM~18446439
> *Alright, Its time to quit pissin around....
> Im ready to finish this build off now fo sho....
> you guys ready for it??
> ...



i like it but whit biger rims :happysad:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Maybe, but the problem is fitting larger rims up front....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

OK I officially give up for the night... Now I know why Fords suck....even kit wise....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

uh huh, aint like cuttin up an s-10 in a kit or 1:1. can cut up both with an exacto an get the same results... :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok, thats it.... Im officially indecisive...

But, Im gonna go with this instead and add my own style to it....
I may weather this fucker or not.... Got rims, got the kit, and got a spare semi frame...
Lets see where this will take me.....









When is this build off over with?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

when? when you gonna get started? lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Aye, I been workin on this a little during the morning... Im working on it now too.... Ill get some pics up in a bit...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

headin out to the shop to give the billet grille a go..wish me luck on that! :happysad:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 31 2010, 03:12 PM~18452951
> *Aye, I been workin on this a little during the morning... Im working on it now too.... Ill get some pics up in a bit...
> *


And Brian just seen a sneak peak of my twisted ass thinking....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 30 2010, 09:46 PM~18446439
> *Alright, Its time to quit pissin around....
> Im ready to finish this build off now fo sho....
> you guys ready for it??
> ...


i like the petafile van, WATCH OUT KIDDS. lol.
or ICE CREAM VAN, either way. lol :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 31 2010, 04:08 PM~18452914
> *Ok, thats it.... Im officially indecisive...
> 
> But, Im gonna go with this instead and add my own style to it....
> ...


i have been wanting to build a model of this truck, or the other one they used in that same scene. the square body.
good luck onit
and this contest ends OCT.1st.
SO HURRY UP AND BUILD SOMTHING :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Aug 31 2010, 05:01 PM~18453989
> *i have been wanting to build a model of this truck, or the other one they used in that same scene. the square body.
> good luck onit
> and this contest ends OCT.1st.
> ...


damn james!! decide already!! :biggrin: 
and oct.1st!! :uh: i need 2 catch up! i got the frame painted and cleared and the body in white primer at least?! oh yah and some of the guts painted! :happysad:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

I LIKE WHEN PEOPLE DO VANS YOU DONT SEE THEM ALL THAT MUCH . LOOKING GOOD KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS ONE DONE..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

done..haha.. j/k

man this billet grille is definitely for the ADVANCED.... ive put one together then took it apart literally an hour after it was put together. i have one in the pre-made vice til tomorrow when i can get back to it. Also another side pisser that made me quit early is that i gotta redo a entirely new grille shell for it...the one i made is too damn wide for the bars in lenths & height.  oh well learning experience...good thing i just snagged another dually w/ grille, cab and a GMC grille..so i got something to work with in any case.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Aug 31 2010, 07:40 PM~18455500
> *done..haha..  j/k
> 
> man this billet grille is definitely for the ADVANCED.... ive put one together then took it apart literally an hour after it was put together.  i have one in the pre-made vice til tomorrow when i can get back to it.  Also another side pisser that made me quit early is that i gotta redo a entirely new grille shell for it...the one i made is too damn wide for the bars in lenths & height.     oh well learning experience...good thing i just snagged another dually w/ grille, cab and a GMC grille..so i got something to work with in any case.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Done?!?! Whats that?!?! Not really familiar with that word....
Well, I was gonna use the kit frame as a base, but decided it would be more fun to build one... Im usin Matts idea for making the notches in the front for the a arms... Ill have some pics up in a bit...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright, well here is the start of my frame.... Gonna start making mounts for the engine and tranny....


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

looks goood man, that's going to be sick laid out like that.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: nice rims :biggrin: :biggrin: 

and diggin the frame too


----------



## joeferia (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 31 2010, 09:02 PM~18456408
> *Alright, well here is the start of my frame.... Gonna start making mounts for the engine and tranny....
> 
> 
> ...


  looks good, but how would a-arms be functional with notches in the front like that? has a 1:1 been notched like that before? or just for modeling purposes? not trying to be a buzz kill, cuz it does look cool!! :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

the hilux's do the same notch & get away with all types of movement...though i'd think it being that high up might make a problem for more engine parts..headers, exhaust etc.

still not a bad build tho.


and on my end, didnt do shit except get started on cutting out a new grille with an xacto..doing it by the instructions and also tryin to save the chrome :biggrin: 
I also added a removable dipstick to the 454...yall gonna get a kick outta that


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I understand where you are coming from... Just the closest I could get it to line up with the wheel mounts... I got something in mind for the motor though... hopefully it works, if not, back to the drawing board...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

or with you..to a different model altogether... :biggrin: 

ive gotten two-three of your half-builds...dont think i wont take a few more & let em sit over here for a bit...lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 2 2010, 02:01 PM~18471592
> *or with you..to a different model altogether... :biggrin:
> 
> ive gotten two-three of your half-builds...dont think i wont take a few more & let em sit over here for a bit...lol
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: True True....
Lets see... Sold you the Dodge van, and then turned around and bought another... 
Sold you the 63 Impala... turned around and got another....
Sold Travis the 20 First Gen S-10, now Im lookin for another...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

http://toys.shop.ebay.com/Models-Kits-/118...d=p3286.c0.m282]
check this out james E-bay has a lot of them.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks man....


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin good bros.Hopefully this weekend I can get back to workin on "The Collector".


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

this billet grille ISNT all its cracked up to be. it looks good in pics and maybe a super advance dude could get it to work right, but even after cuttin another grille shell out & gettting it to fit, i still gotta hack the damn cab up more for it to fit like its supposed to :uh: :uh: . Its a cool idea & all, but fuck that! im stickin to projectors & a normal grille from now on after this one ( that is if i dont abandon the entire billet bullshit altogether)


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

man your tempting me to get 1 for my 454ss and try it out ..see what all the fuss is about


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 3 2010, 03:48 PM~18479535
> *this billet grille ISNT all its cracked up to be.  it looks good in pics and maybe a super advance dude could get it to work right, but even after cuttin another grille shell out & gettting it to fit, i still gotta hack the damn cab up more for it to fit like its supposed to :uh:  :uh: .  Its a cool idea & all, but fuck that!  im stickin to projectors & a normal grille from now on after this one ( that is if i dont abandon the entire billet bullshit altogether)
> *





:thumbsdown:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INTHABLOOD_@Sep 4 2010, 10:53 AM~18485063
> *man your tempting me to get 1 for my 454ss and try it out ..see what all the fuss is about
> *





:thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Builds are lookin' good fellas !


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

just needed a break from it. Im gonna give it one more go today. After that im moving on to something else! Got less than a month to get this truck done.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

well....i finally got back 2 the 720 and got it based! :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

so i gave the grille another run...took everything back apart sanded down the metal with 400 grit to get epoxy and to make them look overall the same. put em in the vice, and epoxy'd them using my exacto this time (thinner than anything else i have in the shop) then i walked away for 8 hours... then came back & done that setup a second time to the lower part billet grille. And this is the result.

































for anyone that wants to try this grille out....paitence is the best virtue ya got with it, and to be honest i think building the GMC version would be a ton easier than this one, just cuz the bars dont stay straight at all period!

but now that i have that, i gotta build an entire radiator wall, radiatior shroud...etc..


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

This looks bad ass! What did you use for the grill?


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i just realized i have the entire shell upside down in those pics...lol

its a grille that M.A.S. is making, can get it thru Rick @ scaleDreams..or their website.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 5 2010, 04:03 PM~18492324
> *i just realized i have the entire shell upside down in those pics...lol
> 
> its a grille that M.A.S. is making, can get it thru Rick @ scaleDreams..or their website.
> *


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 5 2010, 03:03 PM~18492324
> *i just realized i have the entire shell upside down in those pics...lol
> 
> its a grille that M.A.S. is making, can get it thru Rick @ scaleDreams..or their website.
> *


lol it's ok, anyone u has ever built a 90's chevy model has put the grille in up side down a time or two. i know i have. lol
looks good man, i am working on the same grille for my 4-door step side, im building, i have the grille cut out but have not started working on the billets yet, i was waiting on u to finish yours first before i started. lol
but yours looks good, so i am going to go ahead and make one myself.


----------



## mo customs (Jan 3, 2010)

looking bad ass like the 1 ton truck thought about that just need to start it but man looks good


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Not alot of progress but here it is.I got the skeletal lay-out done of the enclosure.








Hopefully tomorrow I'll have it covered.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Sep 6 2010, 10:30 PM~18503068
> *Not alot of progress but here it is.I got the skeletal lay-out done of the enclosure.
> 
> 
> ...


good lookn lay out.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx Matt.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah thats lookin pretty badass Jeremy. 

Matt, all i can say is take your time and DO what the instructions say.  I cant explain it easily enuf for ya to understand how to do it...so if ya screw up one the first time..dont get mad..just take your time!! I tried to rush mine too much the first time and epoxy dont like that. Oh and lose the entire radiator wall, it wont fit with it there.  

Anyways, for me last night, got almost nothing done, due to the fact that im helping a friend scratchbuild his own frame for his bodydropped drag Buick GSX :biggrin: ...it was literally 3/4 done with the stock frame when he realized that a custom frame gives ya endless possibilites to work things ( he saw the way of customizing finally) :biggrin: front will move for posing purposes, air cylinders in the back for the drag look but will also move enuf to lift. Aiming to make it look like it lifting off at the light

As for the stepside, i built a spot behind the back tires that will house my bags & the rear mounted canti-lever setup. Cut out the radiator wall & rebuilt one from styrene & a parts box specialty radiator. Cut the radiator into the styrene to make it look like a stock piece.


fuck im turnin into Hydro..someone slap me :run: :run: :run: :sprint:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

heres what i was trying to explain...pics damnit! :0 also, the disc brakes are from the 06 ford GT kit...they actually slide on the diecast rim with a lil bit of dremel modding.  


























radiator wall built :biggrin: 

and heres some misc. shots done in a different backdrop and lights


































who else is building in here? :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

You should put a blue tint on this MOFO... with that lighting it makes it look multicolored and definately a 90's style ride  Looking bad ass bro.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks slammd on the heads up, i will have to get going on mine soon.
and that truck is lookn good.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Sep 7 2010, 05:01 PM~18509360
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ok, that pic looks way better then the 1st pic u had with the bars lookin like they were all bent up!! :0 i always see this grill on ricks site....but i dont know if i can drop that much coin on somethin i could build for waaaay cheaper?! i still want it though!! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

im building mine from scratch, not buying one.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

id try to do it from scratch but i doubt id get these results with anything else. Yeah its a lil bit extra $$, but ya get what ya paid for in the end.  

And of last night, made a fan shroud, added another piece to the front of the radiator, covered the entire part there at the radiator like you'd see in a 1:1, and built a place for the battery to go  next is A-arms, rear setup, paint, interior and misc other small shits..


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well got a ton of work done to the engine dept area. i built the full wall, but i also topped it, added a fan shroud, battery box which is extremely close to the front tire/wheel arrangement. Also hinged the hood and the 3 panels on the tonneau. Also started and will have the front a-arm setup finished by tomorrow :biggrin:  

heres a few pics of what i been working with. started off topping the entire wall and adding the fan shround, all out of sheet styrene
























then i went about adding a cover over where im adding the headlight assembly
















then went about adding the battery box..thats my master version of my optima batteries btw.  









now the next was a tad bit more of a trick to pull off. And since i build the other stepside i been wanting to do it...so heres my version of opening a 3 panel tonneau









































i got a few more pics, but i dont wanna make yall sick of just me doin work in here :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ahh fuck it... heres 2 more

















hood is hinged :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 9 2010, 10:45 PM~18529606
> *well got a ton of work done to the engine dept area.  i built the full wall, but i also topped it, added a fan shroud, battery box which is extremely close to the front tire/wheel arrangement.  Also hinged the hood and the 3 panels on the tonneau. Also started and will have the front a-arm setup finished by tomorrow :biggrin:
> 
> heres a few pics of what i been working with. started off topping the entire wall and adding the fan shround, all out of sheet styrene
> ...


well damn if this aint a hot lil piece :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

brian is that front suspension movable?? i just have to say that is some bad ass work u are doing, i like the bed cover and i still gota give ya prop's on that motor. lookn good man keep it up. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

it is indeed movable, now im not sure ill be keeping it that way. The rearend wont be moving. and thanks for the comments Matt...seems were the only ones doin this thing i guess?? :happysad:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

No, Im tryin to get some done, just dont have much damn time right now, but hope to get in some work on Sunday!!  B, the Silv is looking bad ass bro. I am jealous bro :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

I do think I kinda overstepped my boundaries on the van though LOL. I am having trouble with sitting this thing in a good DRAGGER stance. And Im stuck on how to tie in the rear axle to the frame with the c-notch.... I havent built to many custom trucks, but I'm gettin there....


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, well it's obviously been a while since I posted progress pics, so I'll post what I've done... :uh: sorry for being behind the curve here....


Doing a slanted Notch. 











Got the stance finally! Face up, ass draggin! :biggrin:



























Just for all those naysayers out there, I cut everything out as if this would drag frame once the airbags let out and it sat on the ground. No wheel wells and such, I wanted it to look realistic......


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

looks good guys!! im still tryin! im actually reall close if i could lay some paint down! its based at least! ill post up what i got in a bit, just to show im still here!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Sep 10 2010, 07:54 PM~18537518
> *looks good guys!! im still tryin! im actually reall close if i could lay some paint down! its based at least! ill post up what i got in a bit, just to show im still here!!  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


so heres where im at so far! pics will explain the progress! i just finished another 13 hour work day and i have to gear up for my 2 lil boys b-day party, so paint it on hold for now...again! :uh:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

looking good hock! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Sep 11 2010, 03:49 AM~18539626
> *looking good hock! :biggrin:
> *


just tryin to show im still in this shit!!! the pic is a lil multi colored...but not as bad as it was, and ill have it together soon i hope!! :biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Sep 11 2010, 05:49 AM~18539626
> *looking good hock! :biggrin:
> *


X2!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

heck yeah, good progress pics. Jeremy, finding out how much a headache vans are eh? And why they dont get built often :biggrin: 

Joe, you cant catch a break can you? lol

And myself, im heading out to the shop to start on my rear setup...a simple rear mount cantilever setup...shouldnt be too hard to do.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

ok, so I got the primer sprayed to get rid of that ugly ass purple LOL


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

yo, whatcha got planned for that van?? I've got 2 in progress, but keeping that 70's style to them. Them wheels & chassis look good. Hot shit!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

didnt do the rearend of the truck...instead i pulled out something else...i might show pics of it, but i doubt it. something i saw online today i wannna replicate in my own way :0 :biggrin: 

i got all day tomorrow to work on the truck..may even get some paint on the bed.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Well what is it BRIAN? :biggrin: Im like a kid at Christmas. I love seeing new toys :roflmao:


So I got some interior work done on the Van. Im not sure if the set up will stay like that for the sounds, so it's just a mock up. Matter of fact, Im pretty sure it wont. Going to flock it once I find a color I like and also gonna try some biscut work too. So we'll see how that pans out...

When does this build off end?


















> _Originally posted by dig_derange_@Sep 11 2010, 10:25 PM~18543837
> *yo, whatcha got planned for that van?? I've got 2 in progress, but keeping that 70's style to them.  Them wheels & chassis look good.  Hot shit!
> *



You're looking at it :biggrin:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Sep 12 2010, 05:28 AM~18545924
> *Well what is it BRIAN? :biggrin:  Im like a kid at Christmas. I love seeing new toys :roflmao:
> So I got some interior work done on the Van. Im not sure if the set up will stay like that for the sounds, so it's just a mock up. Matter of fact, Im pretty sure it wont. Going to flock it once I find a color I like and also gonna try some biscut work too. So we'll see how that pans out...
> 
> ...



lol..if i dropped some pics of it, it wouldnt be so secretive right? the one i saw was white & yellow, im thinkin mine will be triple black :wow: ..im imagining seeing some 1109's or supremes done up in black...and since everyones built this car in some form donk & lowrider...my try at it.  

and off to the shop for some work


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

the bed of the stepside is painted..some minor flaws that the primer didnt even show that i gotta fix..plus the hinge part for the tonneau fell off, so i gotta fix that also...

Alsop working on a side venture..goin way back old school to the movie *Class Act* gonna make a version of Blade's badass S-15 GMC ext cab custom truck with the truxarossa kit..all hand fabbed ( the miami vice testarossa kit wont do it i dont think)...

and worked on the *other* project. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Sep 12 2010, 06:28 AM~18545924
> *Well what is it BRIAN? :biggrin:  Im like a kid at Christmas. I love seeing new toys :roflmao:
> So I got some interior work done on the Van. Im not sure if the set up will stay like that for the sounds, so it's just a mock up. Matter of fact, Im pretty sure it wont. Going to flock it once I find a color I like and also gonna try some biscut work too. So we'll see how that pans out...
> 
> ...


this inside is going to be sick.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Sep 12 2010, 07:28 AM~18545924
> *Well what is it BRIAN? :biggrin:  Im like a kid at Christmas. I love seeing new toys :roflmao:
> So I got some interior work done on the Van. Im not sure if the set up will stay like that for the sounds, so it's just a mock up. Matter of fact, Im pretty sure it wont. Going to flock it once I find a color I like and also gonna try some biscut work too. So we'll see how that pans out...
> 
> ...



Thats one sick layout bro ! Keep us posted !!!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well heres some shots of the bed, cant see the spots that are bad on it..but i can see em like a red brick on a yellow wall. :angry: itll get fixed tho..easy nuff'


















































the grille shell and cab will need to be painted one more time to match the bed.
:biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

it's going to look good when done.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks Matt, i took a day off from it..i have time to spare on it really, just some tedious simple shit ( thats simple in my book)

And that *other project*.. :wow: 
















see if a minitrucker from Drag Lo dont get down on some impy too.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

you go man with your impy, looks good.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

saw one on s-10 forums..yellow/white, shaved up and frenched lights in the trunklid...oh yeah, wantin to do that up...just somethin simple. Tho the taillights was not used, that is zapagap totally...turnin into a superglue sculptor here...lol. It came out better ths way than with the lights...amazingly. still gotta scribe the decklid back out.


----------



## ModernMopar (Aug 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 13 2010, 01:16 PM~18556554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That frenched license plate is rad!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

lol..thanks man..and i thought the high priced grille would get the attention..haha.

well im in the process of doin the second color to the cab, sprayed kilz white primer on first, let it dry & saneded it out smooth with 320 the sprayed it with white lightning testors one shot shit...and then cleared it so i know the shit is sealed and isnt gonna peal up!  not takin my damn chances! And tomorrow ill do my tape lines and get the turquoise back on it.


oh i also got bored and built a set of projectors for behind the billet grille..state of the art 90's truck...what can i say..lol. also resprayed the grille shell & cleared it..so its done!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

lookin' good fellas !


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

do we need to extend the deadline on this build off?????


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

extension....i need no extension...

i wish paint dried faster tho... i got one more step on my cab and then a wet sand before i clear then i can consider the paint job done. :wow: :biggrin: 
heres what i was aiming for in my mind.. im cutting the two colors with a BMF piece as my 3rd color to bring the bumper & grille onto the truck...along with chrome wheels...should be a good lil package

































also i completely forgot about the underside of Bad Mojo, like i do many of my builds..the last thing or next to last to get done...i brought the plates into the underside with a chevy emblem as one of the pieces


----------



## [LOWEMO] (Jul 17, 2009)

stuff is looking real good up in here!

keep up the awesome work


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

nice color choice :biggrin: truck is looking great....neeed alil trailer for this.....itll look like a matching go-cart on the back....lol...


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

looks good brian


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

oh shit..i forgot ya built that in that same damn color..LOL. yeah it needs a lil trailer to go with it..

appreciate the comps. guys... i didnt think i was gonna pull this off as cleanly as i did. that tamiya tape is just badass..i can vouch for it.


----------



## DILL JACK ! (Jun 4, 2010)

lookin cool homies


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That paint came out really nice Brian...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeap it did..and thats why i didnt even touch it last night..gave it a day to dry up good before i wet sand it & clear.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

looks good. i hope to finish mine for this build off, still can't decide on a color.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok, not much progress, but I laid a little color on it. 2 coats to go. But I figured I'd break up the no pictures in the build off area LOL..... j/k


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

damn nice color!

im totally stumped as to do my bag setup on my truck, so imma cheat a bit with the bags...cuz i dont wanna cut the bed up anymore than i already have.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

that color looks good on the van.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

hop over to this site and vote for model of the month.
http://www.lowdowncreations.proboards.com/...ead=1147&page=1


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

IS EVERYONE GOING TO BE FINISHED. i hope i will be :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Sep 24 2010, 08:02 AM~18650181
> *IS EVERYONE GOING TO BE FINISHED. i hope i will be :biggrin:
> *


for what?? did i forget a build off or something????? :happysad:ill correct myself...
lol....never mind im a jack ass... :biggrin: all i had to do was read the headline :banghead: :loco:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hey jackass :wave: :wave: lol j/k

6 days? shit! yes ill be done. the frame got painted last night, the interior went together pretty easily, gotta throw the glass in that and itll be nearly done. rehinged one of the tonneau's so they all hinge the same way, gotta repaint & clear those and thats done, gotta add tanks/comp's and that'll be done. add battery up front and engine compartment is done besides running exhaust. :wow: 

and im loading up some pics


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

still need to mount the front wheels up on the a-arms...but that takes about 5 minutes.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Not gonna make it on this one....Still got too much to do, and the color isnt going well :sad: but I'm gonna try still! Sure do like all the entries! Good luck fellas.....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

took a break..a night off from it. I think with the way its goin, i should have like 3-4 days left to watch...if anyone else will finish this one. :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 24 2010, 08:27 PM~18655934
> *took a break..a night off from it.  I think with the way its goin, i should have like 3-4 days left to watch...if anyone else will finish this one. :biggrin:
> *


im tryin here boys!! work is udderly killing me right now!!
bri...pin stripe ur 60's vette white look!! i like it but it needs some stripe!

slammed..."hock...post some pics....im ahead of you right now"
beat yah 2 the punch fucker!! :biggrin: 720 is based!! im so fuckin close..but work is killin me and its gettin cold now!!  im on it though!! 
OCT 1ST RIGHT?! BOYS?!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeap & yeap with the chrome stripe around the vette lingo thing im goin for.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

im having some problems getting paint for mine, i got banned from O'Reillys, so now i gota find another place to buy real car paint. so im not sure if i will finish in time.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Sep 25 2010, 07:42 AM~18657920
> *im having some problems getting paint for mine, i got banned from O'Reillys, so now i gota find another place to buy real car paint. so im not sure if i will finish in time.
> *



WTF? How you get banned from O'Rileys? That's like being a **** and gettin banned from San Fransico.... It just don't happen.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm tryin to finish too.Like Hock said work is just insanely busy right now.If the weather holds up this weekend I should be able to get the interior painted and the on to final assembly.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i guess i need to get outside and finish up my ride. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Sep 25 2010, 05:48 AM~18657928
> *WTF? How you get banned from O'Rileys? That's like being a **** and gettin banned from San Fransico.... It just don't happen.
> *


lets just say that they don't like it when u complain about there store. so i was told by the district manager not to come back into either of the stores in this area. so i am going to go to a store called (bumper to bumper) now to get my paint mixed, but they are closed on sundays, so i will have to wait till monday to get my paint mixed.
ALSO monday i am going to the sign shop and getting a sticker made that says BOYCOTT O'REILLYS, and putting it on the back glass of my 1:1. :biggrin: 
when i get it on there i will post up some pic's.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

3 DAYS LEFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

and i still havent touched mine...probably wait til the last damn day...lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Sep 25 2010, 04:48 AM~18657928
> *WTF? How you get banned from O'Rileys? That's like being a **** and gettin banned from San Fransico.... It just don't happen.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Sep 28 2010, 04:23 AM~18679815
> *3 DAYS LEFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i aint gonna make it, but i will finish!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Someone had mentioned if we should extend the deadline.... Im down for that, since quite a few of us arent gonna be finished in 3 days... I got my personal bs sorted out I think, so you guys wanna extend for another month? Im down for that...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

if you extened the deadline ill grab my courier and finally do some damn building lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Ok, then lets do that, because there are quite a few of us that arent done.... I think this may be the longest build off on LIL...
November 15 sound ok for all of you on the deadline??
I been working on mine... Finally found what I wanna build (Jesus, this ADD is a bitch) anyways, Ill post up some pics here in a bit....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

sounds good gonna go dig the courier out tommarow


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Here is where I am at with mine.... Enjoy...


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 28 2010, 07:14 PM~18686531
> *Ok, then lets do that, because there are quite a few of us that arent done.... I think this may be the longest build off on LIL...
> November 15 sound ok for all of you on the deadline??
> I been working on mine... Finally found what I wanna build (Jesus, this ADD is a bitch) anyways, Ill post up some pics here in  a bit....
> *


 :wow: really?! fuck yah!! i know im down for that, and technically, the longest build off goes to me and brian for our lowrider build off, cuzz we nixed the dead line and went with a "finish when you finish" type thing! :biggrin: so i guess "american toyota" will have to wait a minute?! :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx for the extended deadline bro.The weather hasn't been in my favor here lately.I just need to paint and assemble the interior.The firewall and red support also need to be sprayed.Just picked up some solder so I can run my exhaust system.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Sep 28 2010, 08:10 PM~18687292
> *Here is where I am at with mine.... Enjoy...
> 
> 
> ...


OK U KNO U NEED TO GET THIS TO MY SHOP WE WILL GET U RUNING LOW ET'S :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Sep 28 2010, 08:39 PM~18687708
> *OK U KNO U NEED TO GET THIS TO MY SHOP WE WILL GET U RUNING LOW ET'S :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro... Its stayin here with me... I prefer to do my own work...


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

alright i talked with veggiebread(aka james) :biggrin: about me gettin in on this build off. Well im back again with my 60 chevy truck that i posted when i had to get out last time. Here are some pics of the way it sits now. Might get it done now






































The only things that have changed is the front bumper and the primer color :biggrin: Gonna try and get it wrapped up for nov 15


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

hell yeah, thats sweet.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea thats sick bro...
BTW, Im gonna be sending you guys a link here slowly but surely... once you get it, please make sure you go and register.... Florian and myself thank you in advance...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

ohh shit! :0 

cripes, i gotta put a rag over mine for a month now? cool...means i can sit back and watch for a damn change..and maybe work on the OTHER 2 buildoffs i have between club brothers here..LOL.

good luck to all! and see ya at the finish :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

nov 15th is perfect for me also, me and my boyz run a haunted house during halloween and i am going to be bizzy with that, but i will be done with my model by the 15th.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i found this on page 3, so i had to bump it back up. any progress yet???


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

i went about moving it around last night..makin room for the 59 thats on the bench for the moment.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 3 2010, 10:32 AM~18723881
> *i went about moving it around last night..makin room for the 59 thats on the bench for the moment.
> *


 :0 im waitin on a hydro hook up brian, then i think im back in that 1?!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

been doing some sanding, i gota go get the paint for mine, but im close to the finish line, hope to be done with mine some time next week, as long as everything works out. lol.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shit..ive moved mine around more than ive done a thing to it.. basically needs the front arms done, repaint the tonneau cover(s), do the airbag setup, add glass and small engine details and done


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Im gonna put in some work on mine manana.... in between some cake and liquor....and maybe spark up a blunt....


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

mines on the table..shit ive lost touch with it, so i gotta get in personal with this thing again..

in between these & resin at the moment..resins winning!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

yeah u have to many projects going slammd. i know how it is. lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah sorta! i did do work on it the other night..the rearend is set in place! And the tonneaus are painted up and finished. I need to cast up some tanks and compressors for it tonight---thats what i like, i can cast my own damn parts up for this sucker...lol. :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

any updates yet??? i will be putting paint on mine this week. (i hope)
then after paint i put it back together, and she's finished.
sounds easy enuff---hahahahaha


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Oct 17 2010, 11:52 AM~18832811
> *any updates yet??? i will be putting paint on mine this week. (i hope)
> then after paint i put it back together, and she's finished.
> sounds easy enuff---hahahahaha
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i am stuck on the courier i shaved the headlights and have no idea wtf to do with it i got an idea for the paint but untill i figure out the lights its lookin bad lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

post a pic up jake so we can see what you are working with


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah that would help man!  im runnin ideas for it as we speak..haha :biggrin: and i dont even own the damn thing lol.

Im gonna try like hell to do up the a-arms..i still havent gotten to it...i have the shit to do it up tho! Still gotta cast the comps/tanks...got sidelined on other resin. :happysad: but its all good...plus im waitng on some shit to come in the mail before i can finish my paintjob.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Im gonna do a little bit of work to mine as well....


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

ive got an idea but havnt tried it yet the front is kinda shaped like the 60s mustangs so im thinking about usin the frontend off a mustang kit i got ill post some pics of it as it sits and with the stang shit on it later


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

ok i went and got the blue paint for mine, i don't know yet if im going with one solid color, or if im two toneing it.
but if everything go's well today i will be putting on the silver base anyways.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Oct 19 2010, 06:48 AM~18849080
> *ok i went and got the blue paint for mine, i don't know yet if im going with one solid color, or if im two toneing it.
> but if everything go's well today i will be putting on the silver base anyways.
> *



:0 Sweet! Hope to see some updates Matt! 

Sorry I havent updated fellas.... the Van has been kickin my ass so I have kinda given up on it for now... I just dont have the motivation knowing that there isnt much time to finish it :angry: and I dont want to hold up the build off.... So Im gonna drop out of this one.... but hope to catch the next one :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

man there is plenty of time left, don't set tha van down, if u set it down u will never pick it up again. u got like 25 days to get that van done.
come on man u can do it.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah you're probably right Matt! Maybe I'll put it back on the table this weekend since the baby will be at my parents this weekend.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I just need to find time to do final assembly.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shit ive painted mine and im still adding mods to it. Last night i added chains to the tailgate to hold it on/up. Initially i was working on the A-arms...


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

heres pics..still looks the same. though one of the hinges popped off while working on the chains...no biggie tho.









































i know they are off in size, so i made it so i could change em out when i get the right chain to do it.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 21 2010, 02:06 PM~18872180
> *heres pics..still looks the same.  though one of the hinges popped off while working on the chains...no biggie tho.
> 
> 
> ...


lookin good guys, at least some of us are puttin in work!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 21 2010, 04:06 PM~18872180
> *heres pics..still looks the same.  though one of the hinges popped off while working on the chains...no biggie tho.
> 
> 
> ...


damn bro thats awesome! lovin the old school vette paint scheme


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks for the comps guys...yeah im puttin in work on this, a 65 electra, 72 GTO/lemans clone, rivi's, old school truck, and the 59 impy...all in one night. Plus pouring some resin. So yeah i do put in some serious modeling hours, it may not look like it but between the mods and the pouring.. :biggrin: 

also, my compressor and tanks are painted up and put in place & pluimbed up. A-arms are fixed in place, building bags for it during the weekend & will have it plumbed up. Also made a thin fuel cell for the back of it, which will be plumbed up to a fuel pump and fuel filter then on to the carbs.  Also gotta attach the engine once & for all & plumb up the power steering.

yall wanted to build right? LOL j/k guys..yall do your thang *Drag Lo Style!*


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

ok so i got my S-10 painted yeasterday. But i don't like the color, so it has to be sanded down and repainted, BUT that's the problem, this S-10 model is a build to look like my 1:1. but at this time i'm not sure what color i want to paint my 1:1, and after painting my model, im really not sure what color i want to paint my 1:1. SO for now i am putting this build back in the box, and i will get back to it when i deside what color i want to paint my real one. i don't want to just paint it and have it finished for the build off, i don't want to rush it, or have it not look like my 1:1, so i am just going to enter my ranger into this build off, the ranger that i started for this build off in the first place. i have finished the ranger already so i will post up finished pic's of it soon.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

when this build off started, way back when, it was suppost to be a mild truck build off. somthing not bagged, not laying frame nothing like that, this build off was suppost to be a lowared truck that u might see some teenager driving around town after school or on the weekends. so that's what i built, but ya'll now how long a mild build last in this club, we went all out, but just keeping to the plan i built a clean little ford ranger, lowared, on a set of 22's, i did shave the door handle's, tail gate, and added a molded in roll pan, i did smooth out the bed floor to make room for the 22's, and the paint is kinda a chocolate color, with red kandy under it, just a clean two tone. but this is what im entering into the build off as my build.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

i Also built this for the build off to, but never did enter it into the build off. so im entering it now, it's just some scrap stuff i had laying around, so this is what i came up with.









this is something u might see a teenager driving that lives by the beach in cali.
i call it BEACH BUM.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

just a lil more to add...this was last nights working..i still gotta add the fittings to the plumbing and a battery in the bed, plumb the fuel cell..but coming along slow as usual.

















and a few in front of the shop
























:biggrin:


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Sick work, Brian. Truck's looking bad ass. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

appreciate the comps Juan. 

Ive looked at the underside of my frame & its gotten a tad beaten up from the moving around, so when its totally done, imma add scape marks with silver paint along with my weathering powders to give it more of a daily driven show truck look.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

looks good brian. keep it up.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im gonna rewire everything that comes from the tank to the bags with this new 26 ga. anodized wire i found at hobby lobby. Got 12 colors, from red, to black, purple, lime green, blue..yellow orange... very easy to bend and comes on 12 seperate rolls about 3 yards worth each for $4 on the clearance rack, so gonna try using it in my next few rides


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

here's some pic's of the Danger Ranger and Beach Bum together.


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

Those are two "real" nice builds bro !


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks man, just tring to keep it simple.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

haha, damn i left simple in the box. * Bad Attitude *is goin for broke..why not right?
I added fuel lines from front to back, 2 lines go from the tank to the filter ..from there 1 runs to the carbs. Also thinkin of doin up a NOS bottle but not set in stone yet. Also i have a complete unrolling chassis, engines in place, i gotta make a driveshaft fot it but thats easy 'nuff.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Oct 25 2010, 05:38 AM~18900786
> *here's some pic's of the Danger Ranger and Beach Bum together.
> 
> 
> ...


and that is badass for simple ill admit that. Awesome job bro! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

thanks man. just glad to have somthing done for this life long build off we are in. lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im still goin with mine..goin even more detailed than i ever have on a model. 
Enuf explainin..heres a few pics for now.

































handmade the wire holders with the unused pieces from the M.A.S. grille, anodized blue wire used as the fuel lines ran from front to back with a transistor used as the fuel filter. Ran the wires for the battery thru the bed, used the colored red/black glass beads as my terminals & used the same anodized red & black wire to go thru the bed. Black wire is also used for the bag lines.  Still more to come.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

man that is some CRAZY shit u did there, looks awesome. nice attension to detail.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Damn Brian, that son of a bitch looks bad ass bro!!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks guys, the more i work on it with this wire, the more it becomes something special to me.

im gonna add weathering to the bottom of the frame, and other lil spots here & there, cuz its chipping somethin awful on the undersides.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 27 2010, 11:29 AM~18922389
> *thanks guys, the more i work on it with this wire, the more it becomes something special to me.
> 
> im gonna add weathering to the bottom of the frame, and other lil spots here & there, cuz its chipping somethin awful on the undersides.
> *


lookin sweet brian!! i wont make our already ex-tended deadline with my 720, but i WILL finish it up hopefully soon?! :happysad:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

betcha i have the crewzer done before that 720 does! Since thats long fuckers sitting in its first color! :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 27 2010, 07:40 PM~18926346
> *betcha i have the crewzer done before that 720 does!  Since thats long fuckers sitting in its first color! :biggrin:
> *


LOL am i slackin that bad?! :0


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

haha, naw..im just gettin tired of that & a few other things in my shop NOT getting their due time on the bench... i should have *Bad Attitude* done this week. Then crewzer's getting a few splashes of color other than whats on it.  :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 27 2010, 07:48 PM~18926432
> *haha, naw..im just gettin tired of that & a few other things in my shop NOT getting their due time on the bench... i should have Bad Attitude done this week.  Then crewzer's getting a few splashes of color other than whats on it.   :biggrin:
> *


i got the 720 in a base at least! :happysad:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

more for me :biggrin: 
i forgot to add exhaust to it...so i built a 7 piece per side glass pack/ cherry bomb type ( i think) exhaust. the smaller part is solder bent to place then moved up into bigger & bigger tubing. All exits before the rear tire. Also forgot to mention, the undersides are weathered with silver from scraping & rust from sittin afterwards.... :biggrin: 
































:biggrin: 

oh and while im in the process of getting mine somewhat show ready..i tore down Bad Mojo...friend of mine said i didnt wire in the electric fan.. :wow: 








then also ran exhaust similar to the Bad Attitude..but not nearly as much room..also ran fuel lines (red wire) and used alum. tubing as my wire holds  








added books on the cover on the bed and on the front passenger seat. Also have a red/black hat casted up just for it  
















:biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

man those stepsides are kick ass lookn, also were did you get them books at, that's sick


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

Your getin down with da detail slammsonoma


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

the books are from Dig Derange...if ya give him some good bright detail shots of your vehicle..he can hook up a book. Get at him..good dude to know!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Bad Attitude is nearing completion. i got to plumb up the bags, battery, alternator, etc...and its done. I threw the last 2-3 coats of clear on it...and im not gonna add the chrome between the colors, i just have an idea i'd fuck that up sooo bad. plus i bet by this time next year this truck will be another color! ( cuz this turquoise is junk btw)....


----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

Damn Brian, you getting down like James Brown, brotha. That's some sick ass builds. You got crazy skills. Much props to you and keep doing the damn thing. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

gotta make my lil Drag Low corner cool...lol imma just keep on building into the free world :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

This build has only been like 2-3 years in the making but it is done.
Meet the finished Reflector Collector.
















More pics in my topic soon.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

looks good man, i like it. good job onit.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 3 2010, 07:19 PM~18978811
> *looks good man, i like it. good job onit.
> *


Thanx Matt,I appreciate it.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

^^ lookin awesome for the 3rd and final time from me :biggrin: haha

*Bad Attitude* is also done.

































whats next? :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Nov 3 2010, 08:46 PM~18979607
> *^^ lookin awesome for the 3rd and final time from me :biggrin:  haha
> 
> Bad Attitude is also done.
> ...


Thanx Brian.Stepside lookz sik bro.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

glad to see ya finish it. looks good.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, glad to have it done..and dont mind that driveshaft..its been changed with one that has a carrier bearing setup in it.


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

looks good bri! i like the road rash look!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

the truck didnt come out as cleanly as i was wishin for, so since i had some weathering powders lyin around..figured i could make it a show truck/daily driver...
'sides if i had a truck this clean..i'd show exactly why i built it for....to drag the shit out of it.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

HELL YEAH -- DRAG THAT SHIT.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Jeremy that damn Dually looks wicked bro.... All Black looks good for it....
Brian... Damn you fucker... you got yours finished.... Looks killer!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

what? you thought i was gonna wait on you...HAHA. actually its my other deadline that made me finish this one.


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

ok so are we done with this build off. when was the last day.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevyguy97_@Nov 10 2010, 05:42 PM~19036087
> *ok so are we done with this build off. when was the last day.
> *


5 days left.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

totally finished mine up with puttin some fitting on the bagline and such..small shit. Its ready for the end of this buildoff and for the show Nov 13th :biggrin:


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

well if the build off is still going untill nov 13th, im adding GRAPE APE to my line up for this build off.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:0


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Nov 10 2010, 08:08 PM~19037875
> *5 days left.
> *


  only 1 day left to finish my 720....sorry guys but i wont make it! i only need pant and assemble, but paint wont happen cuz the colorado frigid cold is hittin hard right now! :angry: for you guys that finished.....the trucks look great guys!! way 2 rep the club!!


----------

